# Unfunny Comedians



## D'wards (May 6, 2014)

Who are the worst comedians on (or off) the circuit?

I don't mean politically - Bernard Manning may have been a truly terrible c-word but was a very skilled comedian.

David Baddiel has to be top of my list - not even neutrally funny but actively unfunny. Awful.

Alun Cochrane on Frank Skinner's radio show can always be relied upon to ruin a joke, or interrupt with a truly pointless pun.


----------



## Manter (May 6, 2014)

most of the R4 comedy at the moment is dreadful.  The horn section, down the line, all utter shite.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 6, 2014)

Russel fuckin Howard


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2014)

I'm struggling to think although I know they're are quite a few. 

I more have issues with people that I technically should hate but don't like Jack Whitehall. 

OK, I find Sarah Millican just skin crawling bad.
Not like Jo Brand, even though she still goes to a very obvious place, Jo Brand has kinda proved her worth (to me anyway) in a different time and not just as a comedian. 

Oddly Sarah Millican is "apparently" friends with and respected by other comedians I kinda like but she's just that "women like chocolate and Strickly and men like football and beer" shite. 

Oh John Bishop is fucking awful as well.


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2014)

Manter said:
			
		

> most of the R4 comedy at the moment is dreadful.  The horn section, down the line, all utter shite.



The Horne Section could be good with the music and stuff but it isn't. 
I find that more disappointing than just our and out shit.


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

Michael McIntyre


----------



## Sirena (May 6, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> Russel fuckin Howard



I agree.  Russell 'fuckin' Howard.


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:
			
		

> Russel fuckin Howard



Again, has potential but fails. 
He takes an idea or opinion that has worth but just aims it at the lowest common denominator, people that watch Towie etc.


----------



## weepiper (May 6, 2014)




----------



## cesare (May 6, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Michael McIntyre


Yes!

And Jimmy Carr.


----------



## Garek (May 6, 2014)

Every male comedian on every channel.


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

cesare said:


> Yes!
> 
> And Jimmy Carr.


Jimmy Carr is just plain nasty.


----------



## cesare (May 6, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Jimmy Carr is just plain nasty.


And skin-crawlingly creepy.


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

cesare said:


> And skin-crawlingly creepy.


That too.


----------



## N_igma (May 6, 2014)

Alan Davies. No just no.

Also anyone who talks about mundane stuff like the London Underground during rush hour. Look mate it's been done to death a million times before you just shut the fuck up and do something original.


----------



## D'wards (May 6, 2014)

Russell Howard is probably the worst.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

I'm never quite sure if it is the poor level of comedic craft or the braying laugh-at-your-own-gags style of Michael Mackintyre that most winds me up.

I think its the two combined with his well-fed face talking with an upper middle class accent and actually fucking chortling  that makes me want to cut him deep and throw him to the sharks


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Alan Davies. No just no.
> 
> Also anyone who talks about mundane stuff like the London Underground during rush hour. Look mate it's been done to death a million times before you just shut the fuck up and do something original.




he also bit the ear off of a homeless man once, just cos he is a cunt


----------



## Espresso (May 6, 2014)

Peter Kay used to be alright but he's not any more. And he is responsible for foisting that blithering shouty halfwit McGuinness onto the general public, so that has to go against him, too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> most of the R4 comedy at the moment is dreadful.  The horn section, down the line, all utter shite.





kittyP said:


> The Horne Section could be good with the music and stuff but it isn't.
> I find that more disappointing than just our and out shit.


Allow me to be the first to offer the inevitable dissent this thread is destined for: I rather like The Horne Section.


----------



## Frankie Jack (May 6, 2014)

Gina Yashere.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 6, 2014)

Lee Evans. About as funny and as irritating as a gnat.


----------



## captainmission (May 6, 2014)

That little bold one off mock the week that everyone else looks embarrassed ever time he speaks.


----------



## Sirena (May 6, 2014)

Frankie Jack said:


> Gina Yashere.


Yes, she's not really funny at all....


----------



## youngian (May 6, 2014)

Punt and Dennis on the Now Show, they make the News Huddlines look like Chris Morris.


----------



## Sirena (May 6, 2014)

A lot of people worship the memory of Bill Hicks.

He's political, he's clever, he's right-on.  But he's not funny.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

Sirena said:


> A lot of people worship the memory of Bill Hicks.
> 
> He's political, he's clever, he's right-on.  But he's not funny.




he's 50 years dead!

a very short run really, comedy wise.


----------



## OneStrike (May 6, 2014)

My first thoughts were Andy Parsons 'the little bold one off mock the week' as mentioned above, also Stephen Amos does little for me.   McIntyre and Bishop are shoo-ins.


----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2014)

Phil Jupitas is really shit. Milks every joke he makes which wasn't funny to begin with.


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2014)

I used to really hate James Cordon just on sight. 
I'd only seen odd bits of him on TV and didn't like it. 
But, watched Gavin and Stacy for the first time this year and found it more touching than I thought I would and I liked The Wrong Mans again when I thought I wouldn't. 

He's troubling basically. 
My gut says no but I end up liking some of his stuff.


----------



## Sirena (May 6, 2014)

...and there's that dreadful Rufus Hound.....


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Allow me to be the first to offer the inevitable dissent this thread is destined for: I rather like The Horne Section.



You're totally entitled to. 
I don't hate it. 
I just expected more iyswim?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 7, 2014)

youngian said:


> Punt and Dennis on the Now Show, they make the News Huddlines look like Chris Morris.



The News Quiz I like. The rest of what passes for comedy on R4 is offensively shit. Oh you went to Oxbridge?....and you socialize in a weird urban bourgeois clique? Come the fuck in and broadcast your drivel to the nation!


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2014)

captainmission said:
			
		

> That little bold one off mock the week that everyone else looks embarrassed ever time he speaks.



Who? 
That could be any number of people.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 7, 2014)

weepiper said:


> [/QUOCTE]
> 
> James Corden is a dark and nasty character in the same vein as Justin Lee Collins.


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2014)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> The News Quiz I like. The rest of what passes for comedy on R4 is offensively shit. Oh you went to Oxbridge?....and you socialize in a weird urban bourgeois clique? Come the fuck in and broadcast your drivel to the nation!



I like it too. 
I am not totally bowled over and think that their opinion is correct and what they slate is right to slate or anything but I do like it. 

I remember me and him saying one Friday night when we were staying in, saying "how bad is it that were not going out and looking forward to listening to Sandy Totsvig"


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> The News Quiz I like. The rest of what passes for comedy on R4 is offensively shit. Oh you went to Oxbridge?....and you socialize in a weird urban bourgeois clique? Come the fuck in and broadcast your drivel to the nation!




thats basically the entire MO of radio 4 though.

The only time I can manage it is a play listened to on an e comedown. Its so abstract. The rest of the time, fire.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> The News Quiz I like. The rest of what passes for comedy on R4 is offensively shit. Oh you went to Oxbridge?....and you socialize in a weird urban bourgeois clique? Come the fuck in and broadcast your drivel to the nation!


 
Fucking innit! 

The fucking _now show_ - just lame, tame and shite.

Anyway - another vote for John Bishop - how did a mediocre club turn like him end up so successful?


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2014)

OneStrike said:
			
		

> My first thoughts were Andy Parsons 'the little bold one off mock the week' as mentioned above, also Stephen Amos does little for me.   McIntyre and Bishop are shoo-ins.



Oh yes he's shit. 

There are lots of people that I think don't meet my expectations or are not clever etc. 
But there are people I find funny but also can't excuse coz they're technically shit.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

Jimmy Carr is obviously appalling, but he's not actually the worst comedian called Carr. Alan is the least funny person ever to walk the earth.


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 7, 2014)

All that Mighty Boosh stuff....total bollocks. Not funny at all, just crap.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

they are going to be bringing Fast Show sketches back for some anniverasrial event as well. I loved Fast Show back then. They will have to do it well or else I'lll...I'll...I'll continue to not pay my liscense fee


----------



## youngian (May 7, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> The News Quiz I like. The rest of what passes for comedy on R4 is offensively shit. Oh you went to Oxbridge?....and you socialize in a weird urban bourgeois clique? Come the fuck in and broadcast your drivel to the nation!


You could level the same Oxbridge clique complaint at Ianucci, Chris Morris and Stewart Lee who emerged from On the Hour. Except they are funny and deserved the break. Another one I would add to the unfunny R4 list is Clare in the Community. Despite starring the likeable Sally Phillips it is a really flat piece of work with no identifiable characters. 



DotCommunist said:


> they are going to be bringing Fast Show sketches back for some anniverasrial event as well. I loved Fast Show back then. They will have to do it well or else I'lll...I'll...I'll continue to not pay my liscense fee


I understood Mark Williams refused to rejoin the Fast Show team because he is now a serious actor. But he seems to doing a Numberwang type show dressed as UKIP candidate
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b043b52m/The_Link_Episode_2/


----------



## imposs1904 (May 7, 2014)

Of course it's David Baddiel . . . and he knows it himself.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 7, 2014)

Another vote for John Bishop.


----------



## albionism (May 7, 2014)

Alan Carr. Seriously, just fuck off and die.


----------



## albionism (May 7, 2014)

and Jimoen, just not at all funny....and Armstrong and Miller.


----------



## badseed (May 7, 2014)

What's the name of that northerner who does all that "who remembers this, who remembers that" cba to google him, audience laugh at whatever he says because they can remember when Wagon Wheels were bigger or whatever.

They all have a shelf life.
Hicks is revered because he died before he ran out of material.


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2014)

Hicks came out with a lot of sexist crap and was a dumb conspiranoid with it


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2014)

badseed said:


> What's the name of that northerner who does all that "who remembers this, who remembers that" cba to google him, audience laugh at whatever he says because they can remember when Wagon Wheels were bigger or whatever


Peter Kay


----------



## craigxcraig (May 7, 2014)

Anyone yet mentioned Miranda Hart? Utter tosh.


----------



## maomao (May 7, 2014)

There are many comedians that I dislike or hate but John Bishop has to go down as the least funny. I don't even hate him that much it's just like watching paint dry.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2014)

Coming up with funny comedians is a far more difficult task. Of the ones that are on the telly, you could probably count them on one hand.


----------



## youngian (May 7, 2014)

JTG said:


> badseed said: What's the name of that northerner who does all that "who remembers this, who remembers that" cba to google him, audience laugh at whatever he says because they can remember when Wagon Wheels were bigger or whatever
> Peter Kay


To quote Frankie Boyle; I can do nostalgia, do you remember when Peter Kay was funny?


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2014)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Coming up with funny comedians is a far more difficult task. Of the ones that are on the telly, you could probably count them on one hand.


Rich hall.  
Eddie Izzard
Greg Davies
Reginald D Hunter
Tim Minchin
Katherine Ryan
Dave Gorman
Stewart Lee
Sara Pascoe
Nick Helm (in small doses).
Richard Herring
Josie Long


----------



## Mr Moose (May 7, 2014)

Sirena said:


> A lot of people worship the memory of Bill Hicks.
> 
> He's political, he's clever, he's right-on.  But he's not funny.





DotCommunist said:


> he's 50 years dead!
> 
> a very short run really, comedy wise.



Plain wrong. I mean it's a matter of personal taste comedy, but you can't say 'not funny' without qualifying it to 'It's not for me' because clearly he was very funny to many people.

And as for 'short run' that's just daft. The guy started v young did comedy for nearly 20 years and there is loads of material that people still enjoy.

You just feel left out I reckon.


----------



## boohoo (May 7, 2014)

We all have different tastes - never got on with Vic and Bob or elements of Monty Python.  I find Jimmy Carr odd. Otherwise most of the other mentioned comedians, I've seen them do something that I've found funny, even if overall I don't like their style. Russell Howard was amusing initially but he does the same types of jokes again and again and just gets very predictable and boring.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I'm struggling to think although I know they're are quite a few.
> 
> I more have issues with people that I technically should hate but don't like Jack Whitehall.
> 
> ...


Sarah is best when she goes off the script - shes very fast. I like her, apart from when she does her routine - but evn her routine has a few good gags in. Agree her shtick is a bit much though.
Really dislike John Bishop - tired comedy.
Russel Howard is no good.
I also find Lee Evans painful to watch - Im amazed how he fills arenas.
Michael Mcintyre I like though - its all very safe but I like him. I thought his talk show was excellent, better than both Ross and Norton. He isn't vain in the way they are, and nor is he letchy. Another one whose really fast on the spot.


----------



## souljacker (May 7, 2014)

Another vote here for Andy Parsons. His method is to set up the joke, tell it, then say it one more time in an exasperated fashion. However, at each stage, he's not funny.

Hugh Dennis is the least funny though. I have disliked him for years. There is something really depressing about driving home from work on a Friday, flicking the radio to R4 at 6.30 hoping for the News Quiz, and you get Punt and Dennis doing the Now Show. Its embarrassingly unfunny.


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, Stewart Lee


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 7, 2014)

John Bishop again.
Is he topping the list yet?

And Shappi Khorsandi.

I will confess to having laughed at Micheal McIntyre


----------



## Gromit (May 7, 2014)

Sue Perkins and Mel Giedroyc (otherwise known as Mel and Sue).
Rob Newman


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 7, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Who are the worst comedians on (or off) the circuit?
> 
> I don't mean politically - Bernard Manning may have been a truly terrible c-word but was a very skilled comedian.
> 
> ...


I saw him on Russell "not shouting NOW IM SHOUTING!" Howard's awful programme. He looked like a rabbit caught in the headlights, really poor.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

JTG said:


> Oh yeah, Stewart Lee


is hilarious, we know.


----------



## Left (May 7, 2014)

I do not get Hicks at all. Nice guy misogyny, sophomoric political insight and conspiranoid ravings.
Oh and any comedian whose shtick is "ironically" being an arsehole - looking at you Carr, Gervais, Boyle, and countless other scumbags
I absolutely despise Seth Macfarlane and his creations, Trey Parker and Matt Stone too, wankers


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 7, 2014)

craigxcraig said:


> Anyone yet mentioned Miranda Hart? Utter tosh.


You have been watching....

the death of comedy!


----------



## TheGreatSage200 (May 7, 2014)

I dont post on here often, but im moved to add Ross fucking Noble into the mix of unfunny funny men.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 7, 2014)

Left said:


> I do not get Hicks at all. Nice guy misogyny, sophomoric political insight and conspiranoid ravings.
> Oh and any comedian whose shtick is "ironically" being an arsehole - looking at you Carr, Gervais, Boyle, and countless other scumbags
> I absolutely despise Seth Macfarlane and his creations, Trey Parker and Matt Stone too, wankers


I don't get the nice guy misogyny at all. 

Agree about Seth Macfarlane, never really watched South Park but the film was funny (as was the reaction of the two obviouysly very young girls  who didn't know what to expect in the cinema we were in)

Family Guy had a few moments, but most of it is just stupid references that noone outside of the american 1950's comedy/chatshow circuit would ever get and the rest was just bigotry. Plus the fucking musical numbers. Fuck! The guy's an arrogant ass.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

'Musical' comedians.  Your songs are shit, and the jokes are weak. Stop. Now.  Every single one of you.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 7, 2014)

Sarah Millican.  Funny as a bag of cold sick.

I have to confess that I like John Bishop.

*ducks*


----------



## youngian (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> 'Musical' comedians.  Your songs are shit, and the jokes are weak. Stop. Now.  Every single one of you.


Tom Lehrer, Neil Innes? Although I'll concede they're the exceptions that prove the rule.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 7, 2014)

I like comedy but never really got to grips with Frank Skinner, Lee Hurst or more recently, Tim Minchin. He's like a pixie Richard Digance.


----------



## youngian (May 7, 2014)

Some words of wisdom from UKIP supporter Lee Hurst


> I seriously despise liberals. They would sacrifice lives for a warm fuzzy feeling of "Aren't I good?"
> They should all be given their own country and then we can sit back and watch all of the criminals head towards them for the easy touch. That would be very funny.


https://www.facebook.com/2010LeeHurst/posts/10152053666882241
You can't always write off a comedian simply because you don't like their personal politics. But it is a happy coincidence* that 90 per cent of very right wing comedians aren't funny. Or even likeable.

* Or is that just coincidence? discuss


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Rich hall.
> Eddie Izzard
> Greg Davies
> Reginald D Hunter
> ...



They're not all on the telly.


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2014)

John Bishop and Michael Mckintyer, easy targets. They're not aimed at you. It's prime time Saturday night, family sat in front of the box stuff. The sort of thing I've managed to avoid since my teans. But they're not actually technically bad comedians. They're no Alan Carr or Paddy McGuinness. I know he's not a comedian but he dserves more vitriol. The pointless loud mouth gobshite cunt.

The worst thing about Bill Hicks is the stoner student devoties. I don't care that his attidues might not have been Urban Compliant. Was he funny, yes often he was.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

youngian said:


> Tom Lehrer, Neil Innes? Although I'll concede they're the exceptions that prove the rule.


Both more clever than funny.  Tho both (along with Chris Sievey) did have the occasional exception proving ditty.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

xenon said:


> They're not all on the telly.


I've seen them all on the telly.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 7, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Another vote here for Andy Parsons. His method is to set up the joke, tell it, then say it one more time in an exasperated fashion. However, at each stage, he's not funny.
> 
> Hugh Dennis is the least funny though. I have disliked him for years. There is something really depressing about driving home from work on a Friday, flicking the radio to R4 at 6.30 hoping for the News Quiz, and you get Punt and Dennis doing the Now Show. Its embarrassingly unfunny.



This x 100000000. 

Except I get it when the friday night comedy podcast switches from TNQ to TNS.
Sometimes I think I should give it another chance - then that total cunt Brigstoke does his 'Urban Youth*' voice or that other useless twat with the guitar sings a shit song in his FUCKING VOICE and I throw the ipod out the window and sent the BBC the bill. Mitch Benn, that's who I mean. The cunt.


* I've said it before and I'll say it again - surely the modern equivalent of the 'funny paki' voice of the 1970s, and hopefully will be received with the same level of retrospective scorn in twenty years time.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Rich hall.
> Eddie Izzard
> Greg Davies
> Reginald D Hunter
> ...



Touche. Not familiar with Greg Davies, Katherine Ryan or Sara Pascoe.  Not a fan of Eddie Izzard from what I've seen. Don't really like Nick Helm. Kinda bored of Rich Hall. Think Stewart Lee and Richard Herring are great and quite like Reginald D, Dave Gorman and Josie Long. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt on the three I haven't seen - so that makes eight. Fortunately for me, due to a genetic disorder I have eight fingers on one hand so my point still stands!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> 'Musical' comedians.  Your songs are shit, and the jokes are weak. Stop. Now.  Every single one of you.


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> I've seen them all on the telly.



Lots of peple have been on the telly. That doesn't mean they're on the telly.

Mind you I don't disagree with Spangle's list in terms of them being funny.



King Biscuit Time said:


> This x 100000000.
> 
> Except I get it when the friday night comedy podcast switches from TNQ to TNS.
> Sometimes I think I should give it another chance - then that total cunt Brigstoke does his 'Urban Youth*' voice or that other useless twat with the guitar sings a shit song in his FUCKING VOICE and I throw the ipod out the window and sent the BBC the bill. Mitch Benn, that's who I mean. The cunt.
> ...



Yeah.  Thanks for reminding me of Brigstock's yuff voice. Extremely cringeworthy. Mitch Ben, well I tend to agree with Belboid. Musical comedy is mostly teadiously unfunny. The worst kind is the solo acoustic guitar stroking whimsical stuff... Sorry Issi Suti. 

Anyone read Mitch Ben's scifi novel?

e2a Bill Bailey and Flight of the Conchords as exceptions...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


>




Generally I agree with Belboid's point, but Bill Bailey is an exception to the rule.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

Musical comedy can be ace.


----------



## Sirena (May 7, 2014)

> The worst kind is the solo acoustic guitar stroking whimsical stuff... Sorry Issi Suti.



A few really good comedians (Billy Connolly and Jasper Carrott for a couple) did emerge from a folk singer background.  There is a value in the whimsically droll folksinger model....


----------



## sim667 (May 7, 2014)

Andy parsons is without doubt the least funny comedian in existence. How he's got a career I've literally not got a clue


----------



## imposs1904 (May 7, 2014)

youngian said:


> Some words of wisdom from UKIP supporter Lee Hurst
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/2010LeeHurst/posts/10152053666882241
> You can't always write off a comedian simply because you don't like their personal politics. But it is a happy coincidence* that 90 per cent of very right wing comedians aren't funny. Or even likeable.
> ...



Just clicked on Lee Hurst's Facebook page. Was he always like that?  I just remember him from that shit Sports quiz.


----------



## youngian (May 7, 2014)

When he was a young comedian climbing the comedy circuit ladder he probably kept his mouth shut. There's another old comedian Pat Condell who makes Hurst look like Alexei Sayle. His far right rants are actually a bit sad and looks like a man who has suffered a breakdown.
Hurst sounds like a standard Kipper who has acquired some half baked anecdotes of how the EU works and thinks he has discovered profound knowledge of a plot that is stifling the rights and freedoms of freeborn Englishmen.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

xenon said:


> The worst kind is the solo acoustic guitar stroking whimsical stuff... Sorry Issi Suti.


aye, I'd like to like Issi Suti.  But unfortunately she is completely unfunny shit.


----------



## mrsfran (May 7, 2014)

Harry Hill. Over-rated, boring, and right-wing.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> Just clicked on Lee Hurst's Facebook page. Was he always like that?  I just remember him from that shit Sports quiz.


'Pizza Express offer to allow you to slit your chicken's throat at your table in new summer promotion.'

Hilarious stuff, Lee!  Bound to be a liberal conspiracy keeping him off the telly.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

mrsfran said:


> Harry Hill. Over-rated, boring, and right-wing.




dissapointed when he done that chav song, I quite enjoyed his show back in the day- with the badger parade etc.


was stoned a lot during that period so it could have been rubbish. I'm not watching it straight to check.


----------



## Tankus (May 7, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Michael McIntyre



Slam dunk

thread should have ended there


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 7, 2014)

Pat Condell was a comic?



His videos are embarassing! Sad middle aged twat sat in his kitchen bemoaning 'liberals'. Silly old cunt.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2014)

Most of them.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Most of them.


 
All of them.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2014)

8ball said:


> All of them.



Well i've not seen them all, but yes, id broadly agree. The ones that are alive anyway. Just insipid creatures telling not funny jokes about inane shit people 'relate' to. Either that or reducing capitalism to a joke we can all laugh at.


----------



## susie12 (May 7, 2014)

Issie Suttie reminds me of a twee teenager practising her guitar in her bedroom.  And yes, John Bishop.  Why??


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Well i've not seen them all, but yes, id broadly agree. The ones that are alive anyway. Just insipid creatures telling not funny jokes about inane shit people 'relate' to. Either that or reducing capitalism to a joke we can all laugh at.


 
Yeah, the living ones are definitely the worst.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 7, 2014)

Isn't it safe to say that if you're on Live at the Apollo, you're not funny (except that Steve Hughes guy, I liked him).

Sean Locke does my head in as well; slurring out lazy jokes to Jimmy Carr's shit is pathetic. At least John Richardson had the bravado to call out Carr on his tax avoidance properly. 

Katherine Ryan is ok though.

Sarah Milican is awful, 'by eck i ate a whole dairy milk and then me fella left me'. Whatever!


----------



## AverageJoe (May 7, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Sarah Milican is awful, 'by eck i ate a whole dairy milk and then me fella left me'.



That actually made me proper lol. You should be on telly


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 7, 2014)

I would pay good money to see both Sarah Milican and John Bishop being kept awake until they died.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 7, 2014)

youngian said:


> Some words of wisdom from UKIP supporter Lee Hurst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBF many of the politically-minded posters on here would agree with the first half of that


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:
			
		

> 'Musical' comedians.  Your songs are shit, and the jokes are weak. Stop. Now.  Every single one of you.



I really like Bill Bailey and Tim Minchin


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2014)

susie12 said:
			
		

> Issie Suttie reminds me of a twee teenager practising her guitar in her bedroom.



I like her too. 

I think comedy is more subjective than music sometimes.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

There are plenty. Some are amusingly distracting sharing a 30 minute panel show with 5 others. Many can manage to do a well rehearsed 10-15 minute skit on a variety (Apollo style) comedy night. 

Few can deliver more than one decent full stand up gig, many can't deliver one at all. 

The only two stand ups I would rush to get tickets for are Doug Stanhope and Stewart Lee (in that order) at the moment. 

That said I would like to see Eddie Izzard, Billy Connelly and Bill Bailey (again) but would not rush for tickets.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

Saw an advert recently for Mickey Flannagan gigs. He was playing a huge stadium. Weird popularity.


----------



## haushoch (May 7, 2014)

This guy.  He's not funny.  "Began his comedy career in his local village pub in 2004 and has supported Alan Carr and Russell Howard on tour since"  Exactly.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> Saw an advert recently for Mickey Flannagan gigs. He was playing a huge stadium. Weird popularity.



Stadium comedy is not a reflection of talent. It is the reflection of a miserable country in need of a laugh


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Peter Kay used to be alright but he's not any more. And he is responsible for foisting that blithering shouty halfwit McGuinness onto the general public, so that has to go against him, too.


Agree about Kay,loved Phoenix nights,everything else he's done I find a bit meh....


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Agree about Kay,loved Phoenix nights,everything else he's done I find a bit meh....



Am mixed on Peter Kay. I think he is a genuinely funny bloke. Some might say his humour is a bit regional perhaps? Not followed him really but enjoyed his early stand up.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Stadium comedy is not a reflection of talent. It is the reflection of a miserable country in need of a laugh


A Micky Flannagan gig is no laughing matter.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> TBF many of the politically-minded posters on here would agree with the first half of that



e's using the US definition of 'liberal' which equates to anything slightly left of pinochet tbf


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Sarah Milican is awful, 'by eck i ate a whole dairy milk and then me fella left me'. Whatever!


Those are the only jokes they let her do on telly, she's rude as fuck. And very funny.


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2014)

I can't believe ninjaboy hasn't had a mention yet


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

I lolled at a Jim Davidson DVD once because he used the rhyming slang 'jack and danny' and that was a new one on me.

Not heard much from old jim since they hung him on the yewtree


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> A Micky Flannagan gig is no laughing matter.



I almost like Micky Flannagan. In a sort of 'nothing else is on and I can't be arsed to think' kinda way.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 7, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> Russel fuckin Howard




This x 1,000 , he somehow appeared on my TV a couple of nights ago, and he is still as shit as I remember.


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2014)

Cannon and Ball,a comedy double act with two straight men.....


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 7, 2014)

Russell Brand

He should stop commenting on drug issues too, because I don't believe he does the cause any good.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> This x 1,000 , he somehow appeared on my TV a couple of nights ago, and he is still as shit as I remember.



I think Russell Howard would make a good kids presenter. Like a modern Phillip Schofield with some sort of soft toy. Maybe he does have an appeal to adults though? Either that or there are a large number of adults too lazy to think and watch whatever shit is put in front of them? Who can say?


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2014)

Lennie Henry....comes across as a nice guy but I never found him funny.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Lennie Henry....comes across as a nice guy but I never found him funny.



I liked the Delbert Wilkins show (of its time) but Lenny is resigned to hotel adverts and Comic Relief sadly


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2014)

miranda hart

when she tries to make you laugh your best mate's been killed and the culprit's come round to break the news. absolutely nothing to laugh about there.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 7, 2014)

Russell Kane
I just don't get it.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I think Russell Howard would make a good kids presenter. Like a modern Phillip Schofield with some sort of soft toy. Maybe he does have an appeal to adults though? Either that or there are a large number of adults too lazy to think and watch whatever shit is put in front of them? Who can say?


reminds me of the South Park one about Family Guy.

SP: It's all cheap shoddy shit with jokes that dont relate to the plot.
FG fan: Yeah, but I just want to laugh at some jokes


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Russell Brand
> 
> He should stop commenting on drug issues too, because I don't believe he does the cause any good.


it's strange, so few drug users actually advance the cause of drugs


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Lennie Henry....comes across as a nice guy but I never found him funny.


Liked him on Tiswas. I was only about 8, though.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> miranda hart
> 
> when she tries to make you laugh your best mate's been killed and the culprit's come round to break the news. absolutely nothing to laugh about there.



Yeah, I was just checking to see if she had been mentioned. 

Strikes me as a comedienne that the BBC use to fill a diversity quota. Is a harmless actress in a pre-watershed light entertainment show about babies but her OWN show? Let alone stand up just beggars belief 

Stand up is still a very male dominated world. I like to see lots more female comics get airtime but she is just depressingly awful.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:
			
		

> reminds me of the South Park one about Family Guy.
> 
> SP: It's all cheap shoddy shit with jokes that dont relate to the plot.
> FG fan: Yeah, but I just want to laugh at some jokes



I like Family Guy


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

there is a very short iranian woman who does standup, can never remember her name - she's OK. Comes off as mad posh tho.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> they are going to be bringing Fast Show sketches back for some anniverasrial event as well. I loved Fast Show back then. They will have to do it well or else I'lll...I'll...I'll continue to not pay my liscense fee



Have you revisited Fast Show recently? It has not aged well in my opinion  

Big Train on the other hand....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> there is a very short iranian woman who does standup, can never remember her name - she's OK. Comes off as mad posh tho.


Shappy Khorsandi?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

yes! shappy. Hasn't been on my tele in a while.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

So.... 

If me and Pickman's do that stand up double act we keep discussing will you all come?


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Strikes me as a comedienne that the BBC use to fill a diversity quota. Is a harmless actress in a pre-watershed light entertainment show about babies but her OWN show? Let alone stand up just beggars belief


but is massively, genuinely, popular.  I really, really, dont get it, but I cant deny it. Different generation I think, who want 'simple' jokes, not clever clever stuff.  Same as Bishop, Carr (J), Howard.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> there is a very short iranian woman who does standup, can never remember her name - she's OK. Comes off as mad posh tho.


Not particularly posh at all, just _southern_.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 7, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's strange, so few drug users actually advance the cause of drugs


 
He can comment if he likes.  I just don't think he should be 'fielded' in serious discussions.  There are plenty of 'silent' drug users.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:
			
		

> but is massively, genuinely, popular.  I really, really, dont get it, but I cant deny it. Different generation I think, who want 'simple' jokes, not clever clever stuff.  Same as Bishop, Carr (J), Howard.



Maybe light relief suits the nation's current mood?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> Not particularly posh at all, just _southern_.




Lannister material


----------



## Fedayn (May 7, 2014)

Michael McIntyre, Jethro, Allan Carr, Graham Norton to name but 4.


----------



## gosub (May 7, 2014)




----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> Michael McIntyre, Jethro, Allan Carr, Graham Norton to name but 4.


I've already said Alan Carr, but I'll say it again.  And again.

A mate used to live with him in Manchester, he was always just as obnoxious, apparently.  Up his own arse and never did the washing up.


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2014)

Russel Howard can be quite funny on Mock The Week. Few years ago, the clip of him caricaturing news papers was posted here and warmly receieved IIRC. That TV show he does though is rubbish. But nearly all of Saturday night family entertainment style stuff is bland mediocre shite. Always has been. Russ Abbot's Mad House, Little and Large, Jim Davidson, Roy Walker, Roy Hudd... Makes me shiver just naming them. Noteable exceptions for the likes of Les Dawson.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 7, 2014)

Larry the Cable Guy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_the_Cable_Guy

I'm "supposed" to like him because he's a local guy who's made good.  He has given loads to charity here, but I can't stand him or his act.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

Where do people stand on Sean Lock? 

I suppose he is a bit laddish and could be filed alongside Bishop and such. But I find him funny...


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Lennie Henry....comes across as a nice guy but I never found him funny.



I liked him when I was about 13. He's more about the serious acting now days anyway isn't he.

I never got Seinfeld. Every time I tried to watch his show, he seemed to be doing that "have you ever noticed when you're on a plane" shtick. 

Shite.


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Where do people stand on Sean Lock?
> 
> I suppose he is a bit laddish and could be filed alongside Bishop and such. But I find him funny...



I like him. And he's a Palace fan.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

B0B2oo9 will always be my favourite x


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Where do people stand on Sean Lock?
> 
> I suppose he is a bit laddish and could be filed alongside Bishop and such. But I find him funny...


Saw his life show a few years ago. Not amazing, but funny and enjoyable.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

xenon said:
			
		

> I like him. And he's a Palace fan.



Odd (not the palace fan thing) innit? He does quite basic material but I like it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Odd (not the palace fan thing) innit? He does quite basic material but I like it.


He's likeable in a way that someone like Bishop bloke is not.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> He's likeable in a way that someone like Bishop bloke is not.



Yeah. I find Bishop a bit painful


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Yeah. I find Bishop a bit painful


He's like a throwback to the 70s.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

incredibly white teeth on Bishop- must have had them done.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2014)

Think Bishop is running away with this one. Naturally I can't stand him although has there ever been a golden age of stand up comedy? I don't think so.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> incredibly white teeth on Bishop- must have had them done.


They're falsies. He's had his teeth kicked in several times over the years. He just wears rubber ones now. It's easier.


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Odd (not the palace fan thing) innit? He does quite basic material but I like it.



Remember his 15 Stories High stuff too. Althogh the TV version might have been called something different.


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They're falsies. He's had his teeth kicked in several times over the years. He just wears rubber ones now. It's easier.



 is that true? I mean, it sounds plausible. (Not the rubber bit.)


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

Shortlist? 

Alan Carr 
John Bishop 
Sarah Millican 
Michael Mcintyre 

On the substitute bench - Miranda Hart


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

Can I nominate Alan Carr again?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

xenon said:


> is that true? I mean, it sounds plausible. (Not the rubber bit.)


I don't know that it is not true.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:
			
		

> Can I nominate Alan Carr again?



He is on the shortlist.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Shortlist?
> 
> Alan Carr
> John Bishop
> ...



No Baddiel or Jupitus? Piss off


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

His dad used to manage the Cobblers back in the day.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> No Baddiel or Jupitus? Piss off


I saw Phil Jupitus live about 20 years ago and he was quite good. Had a little bit of punk spirit about him. Think he's become old and very complacent.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> He is on the shortlist.


I know, I just want to nominate him again.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

imposs1904 said:
			
		

> No Baddiel or Jupitus? Piss off



They are not worthy of the top four given the competition. 

I like Jupitus as it goes. Not sure about Baddiel though, not seen much of him outside of the football programme.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 7, 2014)

Jason Manford must be worth a mention.


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2014)

haushoch said:
			
		

> This guy.  He's not funny.  "Began his comedy career in his local village pub in 2004 and has supported Alan Carr and Russell Howard on tour since"  Exactly.



I quite liked him in Him and Her but I wouldn't not think he was any good at stand up


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

Indeliblelink said:
			
		

> Jason Manford must be worth a mention.



Is he a comedian?


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 7, 2014)

He claims to be.


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> yes! shappy. Hasn't been on my tele in a while.



The first couple of times I saw her on the TV she made me laugh but she lost it.


----------



## poului (May 7, 2014)

Ross Noble and Lee Mack seem to get passes all the time and yet they can be fucking torture.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

poului said:


> Ross Noble and Lee Mack seem to get passes all the time and yet they can be fucking torture.


Ross Noble is good on Just a Minute. That gets him a semi-pass from me.

See also Sue Perkins.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

poului said:
			
		

> Ross Noble and Lee Mack seem to get passes all the time and yet they can be fucking torture.



I think they are amusing. Which I rank below funny in comedy terms.


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2014)

Unfunny: Ricky Gervais,
And I don't really enjoy Dave Gorman or Stewart Lee....

I do like Michael McIntyre   (naaa naa to those who don't!  )


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

McIntyre can just fuck off for his "T' Lion T' Witch and T' Wardrobe" 'joke'.

No one in Yorkshire would say that, _no one_, ever, anywhere, but especially not in Yorkshire. The cloth eared shit.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

weltweit said:
			
		

> Unfunny: Ricky Gervais,
> And I don't really enjoy Dave Gorman or Stewart Lee....
> 
> I do like Michael McIntyre   (naaa naa to those who don't!  )



Fail


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I saw Phil Jupitus live about 20 years ago and he was quite good. Had a little bit of punk spirit about him. Think he's become old and very complacent.





Badgers said:


> They are not worthy of the top four given the competition.
> 
> I like Jupitus as it goes. Not sure about Baddiel though, not seen much of him outside of the football programme.



Tbf, Jupitus is only occasionally a standup.  He's an extremely talented improv performer (I've seen him a couple of times with the comedy store players, and elsewhere) and he started out as a performance poet (on the red wedge tour), which he's doing more of again.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> he started out as a performance poet (on the red wedge tour), which he's doing more of again.


Porky the Poet.

I accidentally annoyed him once by standing on his tape recorder as he was trying to bootleg the Style Council set at Glastonbury, about 1985.


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> McIntyre can just fuck off for his "T' Lion T' Witch and T' Wardrobe" 'joke'.
> 
> No one in Yorkshire would say that, _no one_, ever, anywhere, but especially not in Yorkshire. The cloth eared shit.


Now I think we might be getting to the crux of it  ... he took the mick lighteartedly of everywhere he went on tour, should have seen what he did in Scotland!


----------



## D'wards (May 7, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Hugh Dennis is the least funny though. I have disliked him for years. There is something really depressing about driving home from work on a Friday, flicking the radio to R4 at 6.30 hoping for the News Quiz, and you get Punt and Dennis doing the Now Show. Its embarrassingly unfunny.



I get the podcast, and when The Now Show takes over its run I unceremoniously delete it as soon as it comes in.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Now I think we might be getting to the crux of it  ... he took the mick lighteartedly of everywhere he went on tour, should have seen what he did in Scotland!




you take it as intended from normal comedians. For some reason a braying posho doing it annoys 100% of the entire world


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2014)

D'wards said:


> I get the podcast, and when The Now Show takes over its run I unceremoniously delete it as soon as it comes in.


Ah. but it has that short bloke on it. Who's short. So they make jokes about short people when he comes on. You know, that short bloke who's on the radio.


----------



## butcher (May 7, 2014)

That Lemon bloke.  Dreadful.

Jo Brand, her whole career is based on men are crap, cakes are great and I used to work in a mental hospital.

Russel Brand, narcissistic plonker.

Ben Elton.

And Alexi Sayle was just shouty, thankfully he doesn't even get air time, good writer though.


----------



## youngian (May 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> e's using the US definition of 'liberal' which equates to anything slightly left of pinochet tbf


And as for Hurst's observation; "let see how these Hampstead do-gooders feel if we move the yobbos next door to them" was a trite cliche when Littlejohn was writing in flared trousers.


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> you take it as intended from normal comedians. For some reason a braying posho doing it annoys 100% of the entire world


Michael McIntyre isn't what I would call posh, he's just a middle class bloke from the South East of England.


----------



## RareBird (May 7, 2014)

Michael McIntyre, John Bishop, Lee Evans, Peter Kay


----------



## T & P (May 7, 2014)

Gonna get crucified for this no doubt, but that's how I feel.

Steve Coogan.

There. I said it.


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2014)

T & P said:


> Gonna get crucified for this no doubt, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Steve Coogan.
> 
> There. I said it.


Not at all, I don't find Coogan or his characters funny at all !! Nor Ricky Gervais or Peter Kay either!


----------



## Cid (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> 'Musical' comedians.  Your songs are shit, and the jokes are weak. Stop. Now.  Every single one of you.





littlebabyjesus said:


>




Ah, but all must take a small bow before Dud:


----------



## Poot (May 7, 2014)

Can't stand Frank Skinner.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 8, 2014)

butcher said:


> That Lemon bloke.  Dreadful.
> 
> Jo Brand, her whole career is based on men are crap, cakes are great and I used to work in a mental hospital.
> 
> ...


The whole Keith lemon lads Mag shite just depresses me. Bo selecta was equally crap. That guy hasn'ta funny bone in his body; lazy crass shit for the masses. 

What annoys me most about jo brand is her miserable sourpuss attitude. If you don't want to be their jo,you can alwaysfuck off. 

And how Ricky Gervais got so famous will email forever beyond me. The office was funny, but he's a one trick pony who's as bigoted as he was before, intended his disablist 'jokes' on the 11'0clock show?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 8, 2014)

This should cheer everyone up!


----------



## susie12 (May 8, 2014)

Groan.


----------



## killer b (May 8, 2014)

have there been so few female comedians in recent years that people still have to complain about Jo Brand? Either way, get to fuck - Getting On is one of the best sit coms of the past 5 years, which makes up for any number of unfunny panel show appearances.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 8, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Michael McIntyre isn't what I would call posh, he's just a middle class bloke from the South East of England.


 
prep school -> public school (bailing after 3 years for financial reasons).

Now:

London-born Michael McIntyre, 37, who bought a £2.5m country house this week to go with his mortgage-free £3.2m London pad, is next with earnings in excess of £21m.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/comedy-rich-list-peter-kay-1911365#ixzz317jJNk7k
Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook


----------



## D'wards (May 8, 2014)

Hmm, we seem to have covered most comedians in this thread.

How's about; Billy Connolly, Tommy Cooper, Eric Morcambe, Victoria Wood - shirley no one can state they are unfunny...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2014)

T & P said:


> Gonna get crucified for this no doubt, but that's how I feel.
> 
> Steve Coogan.
> 
> There. I said it.



That thing with him and Rob Brydon in Italy was painfully self-indulgent and not funny in the slightest.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 8, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> That thing with him and Rob Brydon in Italy was painfully self-indulgent and not funny in the slightest.


I agree.
The first series was great but this one....it's embarrassing.


----------



## killer b (May 8, 2014)

Really? I thought it was ace. The self indulgence is part of the joke isn't it?


----------



## D'wards (May 8, 2014)

killer b said:


> Really? I thought it was ace. The self indulgence is part of the joke isn't it?


 I love it too; but I do like a lot of Brydon and Coogan's output anyway - plus do like impressions of Michael Caine and Roger Moore, so that helps.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2014)

yeah its supposed to be a comedy about two up themselves comidians on an observer funded jolly.


I don't rate Connoly as a stand up much but his biography is a cracking read- not just a load of jokes and a sketchy run down- a proper life history.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 8, 2014)

killer b said:


> Really? I thought it was ace. The self indulgence is part of the joke isn't it?


 'fraid so. I don't think I've laughed once this series. I really want to like it but have given up now.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> I accidentally annoyed him once by standing on his tape recorder as he was trying to bootleg the Style Council set at Glastonbury, about 1985.


I went up to him and gave him a big cuddle during Morrissey in 2004 so swings and roundabouts for the big fella.


----------



## D'wards (May 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't rate Connoly as a stand up much but his biography is a cracking read- not just a load of jokes and a sketchy run down- a proper life history.


I'll have to read that. I think he is the most naturally funny man ever in the bizniz. I suspect he's been coasting for15 years now, but his An Audience With... is the funniest bit of stand-up there has ever been - seek it out if you've not seen it.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 8, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Michael McIntyre isn't what I would call posh, he's just a middle class bloke from the South East of England.


He's definitely a posh cunt; primary school in Hampstead, prep school in St John's Wood etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2014)

D'wards said:


> I'll have to read that. I think he is the most naturally funny man ever in the bizniz. I suspect he's been coasting for15 years now, but his An Audience With... is the funniest bit of stand-up there has ever been - seek it out if you've not seen it.



recons he learned his craft listening to the patter of the dockers where he worked as a young man- called them the most naturally funny people he'd heard t that age.


----------



## D'wards (May 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> recons he learned his craft listening to the patter of the dockers where he worked as a young man- called them the most naturally funny people he'd heard t that age.


 Is his book the one by his missus, or did he write his own?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2014)

yeah its by his mrs


----------



## happie chappie (May 9, 2014)

Generally I can’t stand those panel shows that, when the credits come up, there’s a long list of writers proving that the panellists don’t have an original comic thought between them. Mock the Week is a prime example.

The News Quiz* – some very, very lame jokes and Sandi Toksvig has her script/jokes written for her - it’s just so lazy.

*Mark Steel excepted – he’s far too talented for this so I’m not sure why he’s lowering himself.


----------



## happie chappie (May 9, 2014)

*While I'm at it, any comedian who does the "all footballers are thick" jokes. It really pisses me off so much so that I make point of sending them a note, signed with my contact details. Here's the one I sent obnoxious Alexander Armstrong for your delectation:

"Dear Mr Armstrong

I am writing with reference to your appearance on HIGNFY, broadcast on Friday 26 October. In particular your joke about Wayne Rooney.

While I don’t have a problem about poking fun at Mr Rooney for his use of older prostitutes, I do take great exception the jibe that he watches Cbeebies - laughing at his supposed stupidity.

Leaving aside that this is a very, very old joke, Wayne Rooney is actually a fairly intelligent person – not that that matters as he’s paid to play football, not to explain Einstein’s Theory of Relativity. 

I’m glad that you see fit to sneer at someone you arrogantly deem to be your intellectual inferior.

In my book, that marks you down as an utter cunt.

Yours sincerely etc"

I didn't get a reply.
*


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 9, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Hmm, we seem to have covered most comedians in this thread.
> 
> How's about; Billy Connolly, Tommy Cooper, Eric Morcambe, Victoria Wood - shirley no one can state they are unfunny...



Victoria Wood - nope. Not funny. 
Clever, whimsical, sometimes wry - but also twee and over cosy. Has never  made me laugh.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 9, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> Victoria Wood - nope. Not funny.
> Clever, whimsical, sometimes wry - but also twee and over cosy. Has never  made me laugh.


I strongly disagree about Victoria Wood. She is one of my favourite comedians. For me it has a lot to do with her voice. But you do not have to like her and you didn't insult her at least.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 9, 2014)

I don't like Victoria Wood's delivery of her own material. I think she is a comic writer who touches genius - Acorn Antiques, the Two Soups sketch - but her lines are funnier delivered by someone else.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 9, 2014)

belboid said:


> 'Musical' comedians.  Your songs are shit, and the jokes are weak. Stop. Now.  Every single one of you.



Mitch Benn, grr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 9, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Mitch Benn, grr


Time to reintroduce Victoria Wood again. Her song "Let's Do It" with her playing piano is hilarious. I saw it in her show a couple of times, but of course it is on YouTube.

As for Mitch Benn, his songs are topical and he has to put them together at short notice. I like his stuff.


----------



## tim (May 10, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah its by his mrs




A tad misogynistic to classify Pamela Stephenson merely as "his Mrs".

 Pamela, as someone who was being tediously unfunny on TV long before she met Billy, clearly deserves a nomination based on her own personal merit.


----------



## Sirena (May 10, 2014)

The Marx Brothers


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 10, 2014)

happie chappie said:


> *While I'm at it, any comedian who does the "all footballers are thick" jokes. It really pisses me off so much so that I make point of sending them a note, signed with my contact details. Here's the one I sent obnoxious Alexander Armstrong for your delectation:
> 
> "Dear Mr Armstrong
> 
> ...



What colour crayon did you use?


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2014)

Like you need to ask.

Green, of course.


----------



## pesh (May 10, 2014)

Rob Brydon. shut up and fuck off.


----------



## existentialist (May 15, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Cannon and Ball,a comedy double act with two straight men.....


Mostly, I detested them - anodyne ITV (were they ITV?) comedy at its worst. 

But every now and again, they would come up with a gem. I could forgive them a lot for "Northern Calypso"


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2014)

tim said:


> A tad misogynistic to classify Pamela Stephenson merely as "his Mrs".
> 
> Pamela, as someone who was being tediously unfunny on TV long before she met Billy, clearly deserves a nomination based on her own personal merit.



For a moment I thought this was the funny comedians thread and was about to take issue with you, I didn't find her funny ever !!


----------



## youngian (Aug 4, 2014)

A South London bloke with blonde hair and shiny white tombstone teeth like a cheesy US chat show host. Don't know his name but he does the rounds on panel shows and is not funny.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 4, 2014)

poului said:


> Ross Noble and Lee Mack seem to get passes all the time and yet they can be fucking torture.



Both geniuses


----------



## stereoisomer (Aug 4, 2014)

I've got to admit I've laughed at most of the people slated on this thread. Except Rufus Hound, Lee Evans and Andy Parsons the bald one on Mock the Week. They are shit. 


JTG said:


> Oh yeah, Stewart Lee


Not everyone's taste I guess but he's a genius. 


belboid said:


> 'Musical' comedians.  Your songs are shit, and the jokes are weak. Stop. Now.  Every single one of you.



tell me this isn't funny.


ElizabethofYork said:


> Sarah Millican.  Funny as a bag of cold sick.
> 
> I have to confess that I like John Bishop.
> 
> *ducks*


Sarah Millican is way better than John Bishop! He had a funny story about a fridge though, I'll give him that.


----------



## albionism (Aug 5, 2014)

Julian Clarey was never funny.


----------



## gabi (Aug 5, 2014)

I assume Doug Stanhope has already been mentioned up thread but if not. Well. He's shit. Absolutely shit. Both live and on the box.


----------



## stereoisomer (Aug 6, 2014)

gabi said:


> I assume Doug Stanhope has already been mentioned up hread but if not. Well. He's shit. Absolutely shit. Both live and on the box.


You're wrong because this


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 6, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Both geniuses



...at making money out of comedy without being funny.


----------



## belboid (Aug 6, 2014)

stereoisomer said:


> tell me this isn't funny.



That's about a million light years away from funny. Utter utter shite.


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2014)

stereoisomer said:


> You're wrong because this




Please. He's a poor mans bill hicks. Both are shit mind you.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 6, 2014)

gabi said:


> Please. He's a poor mans bill hicks. Both are shit mind you.


 Feels heretical saying it, but Hicks was _really_ terrible.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 6, 2014)

Always amazes me the pub landlord gets good reviews. He's a one trick pony and not overly funny when in character.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2014)

albionism said:


> Julian Carey was never funny.



I had the pleasure of seeing his stand up in Dublin, many years ago.


----------



## albionism (Aug 7, 2014)

^Sounds like a Clarey innuendo


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Feels heretical saying it, but Hicks was _really_ terrible.



It's not heretical. He was so thick he would load his sets with angry 'jokes' about people working in marketing, while simultaneously firing off letters to Jay Leno demanding to know why he wasn't getting any airtime on his show. Missing the irony of this entirely.

Stanhope is in the same league and I really hope brooker stops championing him.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 7, 2014)

My unfunny list:
John Bishop
Andy Parsons
Lee Evans
Alan Carr
Jimmy Carr (except just about bearable on that weird Count-down thing because I like the others)
Jason Manford
Lee Mack


People who’ve been mentioned that I like:
Bill Bailey (and other musical people such as Tim Minchin, David O’Doherty and Isy Suttie)
Sarah Millican – much, much, MUCH better live, like a modern, very sweary Victoria Wood
Russell Howard – was good on Mock the Week, very good live, current pointless tv show fairly poor and has put me off him actually but not shit enough to be on THE LIST


----------



## Poi E (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, I think we have every single comedian in the English language covered in this thread.


----------



## Horas (Aug 7, 2014)

kate smurthwaite, and 'atheist' comedians generally.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 9, 2014)

Michael McIntyre is an annoying cunt with shit hair and a weird face


----------



## youngian (Aug 13, 2014)

happie chappie said:


> *While I'm at it, any comedian who does the "all footballers are thick" jokes. *


A lazy way to recycle stale Irish jokes from the 1970s. See also right-on 80s comedians who told Les Dawson jokes with Thatcher replacing the mother-in-law. Les was much funnier though.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 13, 2014)

Can anyone direct me to Daniel Kitson material that's any good? He's widely admired and comedians I like (e.g. Stewart Lee) rate him as the best. However, the only few clips I can find of him on Youtube are absymal. There is a story about about a defiant pigeon with some bits of meta-comedy thrown in on there which has the audience in fits. I don't find it funny at all, but there must be something in the acclaim.

I know he's protective about his material which is probably why I can't just magic up his decent stuff on the internet. Any pointers? Or is it just jokes about the way he's telling jokes and "Look at me, I'm all beardy and odd-looking"?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 13, 2014)

Frankie "I'm so edgy" Boyle

Prick


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 14, 2014)

Artaxerxes said:


> Frankie "I'm so edgy" Boyle
> 
> Prick



indeed. 

i always thought he worked well on Mock the Week as a contrast to the niceness of some of the others.

saw him live, it was just 40 minutes of 'so i love to rape babies in the name of satan and anyone who doesn't think that kind of thing is funny is a stuck-up prick' type 'jokes'. too much. 

makes you realise how much they must have had to edit out for tv. i reckon maybe 2% of what he said made it through.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 15, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Can anyone direct me to Daniel Kitson material that's any good?


 
I can't direct you to any clips but I saw him many years ago and he was very funny. Could have gorn orf by now though.

And in the same vein as comedians that other comedians rate, I really fucking hate Simon Munnery. I'm sure he's a nice guy but I have never, ever found him remotely funny. I told him so once as well. He clearly didn't listen


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 15, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Can anyone direct me to Daniel Kitson material that's any good? He's widely admired and comedians I like (e.g. Stewart Lee) rate him as the best. However, the only few clips I can find of him on Youtube are absymal. There is a story about about a defiant pigeon with some bits of meta-comedy thrown in on there which has the audience in fits. I don't find it funny at all, but there must be something in the acclaim.
> 
> I know he's protective about his material which is probably why I can't just magic up his decent stuff on the internet. Any pointers? Or is it just jokes about the way he's telling jokes and "Look at me, I'm all beardy and odd-looking"?



When I saw him live several years back, he created a really intimate atmosphere with us all and I just remember him being hysterically funny, but can't remember anything he said at all. Have never seen him since.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 15, 2014)

I saw Kitson live recently and he was hilarious, had us all in tears don't remember a single joke though


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 16, 2014)

Artaxerxes said:


> Frankie "I'm so edgy" Boyle
> 
> Prick


Oh but he is.  The video below is not for the faint-hearted or easily offended, it shows why he'll _never_ be on the BBC again and also why prince phillip will probably have him killed.



Spoiler: Boyle at Comic Relief


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2014)

You have to see Kitson live, Favelado 
You need to see a whole show from the beginning. A clip just doesn't do justice to his act.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 16, 2014)

Kitson is a genius.  He's funny, but moving as well.  Best comedian I have ever seen (it's not a huge sample tbf).


----------



## Favelado (Aug 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You have to see Kitson live, Favelado
> You need to see a whole show from the beginning. A clip just doesn't do justice to his act.



I believe you. He's too rated by people I like not to be good.


----------



## Limerick Red (Aug 16, 2014)

No Jason Byrne? funny in some things, but absolutely shite doing his own standup, Dylan Moran, as well is awful shite.

Russel Howard is the fuckin worst though!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 16, 2014)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Coming up with funny comedians is a far more difficult task. Of the ones that are on the telly, you could probably count them on one hand.



Marcus Brigstocke is good. His Late Edition show was one of my favourite things on telly at the time.


----------



## YouSir (Aug 17, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Marcus Brigstocke is good. His Late Edition show was one of my favourite things on telly at the time.



Brigstocke is shit, only heard his radio stuff but the only part worse than his 'gosh I'm posh fnar' spiel is his 'I met a prole once, how funny' bit. All done with an undertone of heartfelt disdain.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Leave Balbi alone!


----------



## xenon (Aug 23, 2014)

YouSir said:


> Brigstocke is shit, only heard his radio stuff but the only part worse than his 'gosh I'm posh fnar' spiel is his 'I met a prole once, how funny' bit. All done with an undertone of heartfelt disdain.



I came on here just now to slag off the Brigg Society. Radio 4, 1830 on a Friday. Truly fucking awful.

And yeah, that Yoof voice he does. It's funny because Radio 4, you know, we're all so middle class and that. Fucking hell, just stop. It makes me want to firebomb Broadcasting House.


----------



## xenon (Aug 23, 2014)

Also Joan Rivers. Saw her mentioned on another thread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2014)

xenon said:


> I came on here just now to slag off the Brigg Society. Radio 4, 1830 on a Friday. Truly fucking awful.
> 
> And yeah, that Yoof voice he does. It's funny because Radio 4, you know, we're all so middle class and that. Fucking hell, just stop. It makes me want to firebomb Broadcasting House.


I heard that last night. Clattering on about farming. What a cunt. 
Balbi is funnier.


----------



## xenon (Aug 23, 2014)

Limerick Red said:


> No Jason Byrne? funny in some things, but absolutely shite doing his own standup, Dylan Moran, as well is awful shite.
> 
> Russel Howard is the fuckin worst though!



No way. I like both of them. Saw JB live before he did his radio stuff and yeah, live is better. That goes for a lot of comediens though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2014)

Radio 4 comedy is a disgrace


----------



## xenon (Aug 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I heard that last night. Clattering on about farming. What a cunt.
> Balbi is funnier.



Not getting the Balbi reference. Does he look like him or sommat.


----------



## xenon (Aug 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Radio 4 comedy is a disgrace




Currently yes, I'd have to agree. There has been some great stuff on it over the years. Although even 4 Extra seems a bit barren ATM. That Fags, Mags and Bags thing, argh. Actually there's too many to list.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2014)

I quite liked the Susan Calman thing. Even though she is a little smug.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2014)

xenon said:


> Not getting the Balbi reference. Does he look like him or sommat.


Yup.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2014)

Is David Sedaris supposed to be a comedian? I thought he was a rambling old woman with dementia for a couple of years.


----------



## xenon (Aug 23, 2014)

I thought he is an author or something, given to lengthy rye observations on his life. I quite like him actually. Not really lolsome but a chuckle as he's wittering away in the background.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2014)

I suppose it's what is described as gentle comedy. As in not funny.


----------



## xenon (Aug 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I quite liked the Susan Calman thing. Even though she is a little smug.



Yeah. I dunno. I don't particularly dislike her but the whole cat thing just winds me up. Anyone that goes on and on and on about bloody cats does. Letting a cat eat out of your mouth, having them on the dining table. It's not cute, it's not funny. Sort yourself out.

(I do like cats BTW.)


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 23, 2014)

Jim Jeffries.

Slurring drunk aussie cunt, does a turn about people with learning difficulties. calls them 'stupid'. Ha fuicking ha. Cunt.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 24, 2014)

David Sedaris is amazing. Not remotely a stand up comedian though. He's an author.
His books are fantastic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2014)

His radio show should be broadcast in another slot then. I find his whimsical musings interminable.


----------



## albionism (Aug 28, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Michael McIntyre is an annoying cunt with shit hair and a weird face



Even great stand ups have shit hair and weird faces!


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry for the late comment. But I've been trying to decide who is the least funny, Russell Howard or Russell Kane. But I can't decide. Neither has said a funny thing ever. I mean, both of them are almost as unfunny as Sue Perkins.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 26, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Sorry for the late comment. But I've been trying to decide who is the least funny, Russell Howard or Russell Kane. But I can't decide. Neither has said a funny thing ever. I mean, both of them are almost as unfunny as Sue Perkins.


No-one called Russell is ever clever or funny.....


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 26, 2016)

Actually, it took me nearly two years to decide and I've changed my mind already. 

Sara Pascoe is without doubt the least funny human being I have ever know to exist.


----------



## belboid (Feb 26, 2016)

Sirena said:


> No-one called Russell is ever clever or funny.....


Russell Grant on Strictly


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 26, 2016)

belboid said:


> Russell Grant on Strictly



Er...throw me a bone...clever ..or funny ??


----------



## Sirena (Feb 26, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Er...throw me a bone...clever ..or funny ??


This is what I've been missing, all these years....


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 26, 2016)

Horrific


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 26, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Actually, it took me nearly two years to decide and I've changed my mind already.
> 
> Sara Pascoe is without doubt the least funny human being I have ever know to exist.


I really like Sara pascoe.  She's one of the best improv performers outside Chicago. Very, very smart, too.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 26, 2016)

I honestly can't tell who is being ironic on not on this forum. I mean,...you can't be serious can you ?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 26, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> I honestly can't tell who is being ironic on not on this forum. I mean,...you can't be serious can you ?


Yes very. Have you seen her outside of bbc panel shows?


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 26, 2016)

Are you accepting that on panel shows she is not the slightest bit funny ?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 26, 2016)

Sara Pascoe's stand up is very funny.
I also find her funny on panel shows, but very few comedians are as funny on panel shows as they are doing stand up, as that's not really their main job.


----------



## belboid (Feb 26, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Er...throw me a bone...clever ..or funny ??


both


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2016)

i don't really watch panel shows, but sara pascoe is the bees' knees


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Actually, it took me nearly two years to decide and I've changed my mind already.
> 
> Sara Pascoe is without doubt the least funny human being I have ever know to exist.


Look closer.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Look closer ?!!?

OK,...if you want patronizing, here is some.

So I am being shallow ?....not seeing through to the hidden bottomless depths ? 

I AM looking closely, and all I see is a complete and utter lack of comedic talent, and a void of any discernible content.

Pascoe, Howard, Kane, Perkins (oh, and lets throw in Miranda Hart), all suffer the same fate. They have hoovered up a hotch-potch of comedic styles and spit this out in what on the surface comes across as a fairly convincing comedic presentation. Those who do not 'look closely' recognize this as comedy. "Oh look...there's somebody presenting in a comedic style...I guess it must be funny then ...ho ho ..I must laugh along".

But if YOU  were to 'look closely' you would see that beneath that they each have absolutely zero content, ...nothing at at,....and don't have intelligence to cover over the gaping holes in their material. 

Now I can understand these people growing up mistakenly developing the idea that they are innately funny and their friends and family not wanting to hurt their feelings by telling them the truth, that they are not.

But how this extends to getting into mainstream media is unfathomable.

The good news though is that new truly talented people coming up will see that the bar is very low...and perhaps be more likely to have a go at breaking through themselves. It will of course help if they are from a show biz or landed gentry family, or have some minority trait to push them through.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

belboid said:


> both



Well...I respect your opinion.

But you and I are from entirely different planets.

(Please tell me you are joking....seriously....I am feeling uneasy with the idea of sharing a planet with people who find this spectacle watchable, never mind clever or funny).


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2016)

I tried to watch the new Tracy Ullman show and can't believe anybody finds that funny. The only people who deserve praise for this type of thing are the make up artists. Everybody else is padding each other on the back for apparent accuracy of the impersonation, which isn't that accurate and the shapeless sketches never seem to arrive at an actual joke.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Reno, I am sorry that you had that unpleasant experience. Thanks for the warning so I can avoid it. Hope you are on the mend soon. Just remember, you are not alone.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2016)

Reno said:


> I tried to watch the new Tracy Ullman show and can't believe anybody finds that funny. The only people who deserve praise for this type of thing are the make up artists. Everybody else is padding each other on the back for apparent accuracy of the impersonation, which isn't that accurate and the shapeless sketches never seem to arrive at an actual joke.


I found it interesting. You can't fault her depth of transformation, and I think there was a kernel of comedic or entail in most of her characters.  I also thought the characters were refreshing: the representation of a range of middle-aged and older women who are generally ignored by narrative form... BUT by god the writing was*awful*.  Just dire.  The Judi Dench gag too repetitive, the Angela Merkel sketches too long and never quite found their thing.  Same for the coffee shop businessman... It has a team of writers, but something went horribly wrong.  Which, given the potential is just enormously frustrating.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I really like Sara pascoe.  She's one of the best improv performers outside Chicago. Very, very smart, too.



While I'm on. Can you help me understand this concept of 'inside vs outside Chicago'.

So...I'm familiar with the concept that the USA 'IS' the world and the other places dotted around the globe are unfortunate wannabees. And that the people living in those regrettable wastes of land mass, are at best 2nd class citizens who live their lives wishing that they had been born in the USA where the real people live. (Despite the lack of any discernible culture).

But what I did not know is that 'real comedy' only exists in it's truest form in Chicago and that 'outside Chicago' there is only pretend comedy.

Interesting.


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I found it interesting. You can't fault her depth of transformation, and I think there was a kernel of comedic or entail in most of her characters.  I also thought the characters were refreshing: the representation of a range of middle-aged and older women who are generally ignored by narrative form... BUT by god the writing was*awful*.  Just dire.  The Judi Dench gag too repetitive, the Angela Merkel sketches too long and never quite found their thing.  Same for the coffee shop businessman... It has a team of writers, but something went horribly wrong.  Which, given the potential is just enormously frustrating.


Yes, it's all based around one little bit of subversion, like Judi Dench behaving like a hooligan, which is supposed to get more hilarious by being repeated over and over. Awful.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 27, 2016)

N_igma said:


> Alan Davies. No just no.
> 
> Also anyone who talks about mundane stuff like the London Underground during rush hour. Look mate it's been done to death a million times before you just shut the fuck up and do something original.



Him, for sure...and  that fucking Paul Merton . And that twat Ed Byrne . Pointless. All of them.

Probably mentioned this before but the first time I ever clapped eyes on ed Byrne he was a contestant on Cilla Blacks Blind Date . He never even got picked, the attention seeking fuckwit . Popped up as a " comedian " years later and I started shouting at the telly " your that tit off blind date...fuck off " 

And that Sean Hughes. Fucking useless.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Spanglechick - did I just read this correctly ?..you said this in defense of Tracey Ullman's new show.

".......I think there was a kernel of comedic or entail in most of her characters....."

So that's all that's required. A mere smidgen of humour ?   and nod to what is funny ?   

= budget for a TV show ?


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 27, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> All that Mighty Boosh stuff....total bollocks. Not funny at all, just crap.



Word.

That's just studenty wank.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 27, 2016)

albionism said:


> and Jimoen, just not at all funny....and Armstrong and Miller.



Jimeon is mind bogglingly shit. 

Armstrong and miller were good when they did those 2 pilots thing .


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Look closer ?!!?
> 
> OK,...if you want patronizing, here is some.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is defending all of those, are they?

Kane's standup is unsubtle observational shtick based on being PWC and from Essex.  It's similar to the Phoenix nights bloke in that regard (name escapes me) but hasn't enough warmth or depth in his style to sustain him beyond his early Perrier success. 

Howard is more nuanced, and people like the persona and he gets away with a fairly bland output that way.  Like a gentle version of Macintyre's hyper energy or John Bishop's wryness - if you buy into the persona, you excuse the mediocre content.  


Is Perkins a comedian? Certainly since Late Lunch in the 1990s I've known her as an entertainment presenter.  She does things like 'the news quiz' and 'just a minute' on r4, but those aren't exclusively comedian gigs. For the gigs she gets, she just needs to be someone  with a better than average witty rejoinder and quick word play.   I'd say she has both.  However if she is a comedian and I've missed some terrible work, I'm prepared to stand corrected.  

Miranda Hart, afaia, is an actress and comedy writer.  I don't find her sitcom terribly funny - I agree.  

Pascoe's standup schtick is ditsy blonde... Which I suspect come out of people's expectations of her.  A lot of the actual jokes are self-deprecation, and if you buy into the persona unquestioningly, I can see why she might not seem bright.  Standup is not her metier, though. She's a long form (Chicago-style) improv performer by training.  That is a style of comedy that doesnt translate well to telly, but has a big life in the comedy clubs and at the fringe.  It's enormously tough and requires razor-sharp intelligence.  Pascoe is spoken of by other comedians and improv players in highly revered tones.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

OK so we pretty much agree on everything except Pascoe. And this Chicago vs not Chicago thing that grates my nerves.

Perhaps if Pascoe is so great in her fringe line she should stop trying to be mainstream, turning up on panel shows etc....because there...she is about as funny as a random off the street.


----------



## Santino (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello, Barry43210


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

I am less knives out at McIntyre. Yes he comes across in the same mainstream style as Howard/Kane...but he does actually have the odd bit of funny content here and there for me....enough for me to understand why he on the television. I cannot say the same of the others.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Santino said:


> Hello, Barry43210



Hello !

?


----------



## Sirena (Feb 27, 2016)

Comedy is subjective, isn't it?  

It's like music and films.  Some people like this, some people like that: that sort of thing?

It's not really a thing to start laying down the law about, though....


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2016)

A few promising stand ups seem to get gigs to make a TV or radio show and then fail quite poorly to make it funny. I include Josh Widdicombe, Milton Jones, Omid Djalili, Lee Mack, etc - I think they should have stuck to stand up. Whereas some come the opposite route, starting with TV shows and ending up on panel shows.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> While I'm on. Can you help me understand this concept of 'inside vs outside Chicago'.
> 
> So...I'm familiar with the concept that the USA 'IS' the world and the other places dotted around the globe are unfortunate wannabees. And that the people living in those regrettable wastes of land mass, are at best 2nd class citizens who live their lives wishing that they had been born in the USA where the real people live. (Despite the lack of any discernible culture).
> 
> ...


Ooh prickly, aren't you? 

Ok. Improv is a thing some comedians do.  Live comedy being broadly: stAndup, including character standup (Coogan's Paul Calf) and musical standup (Minchin, Bill Bailey); Sketch comedy, including catchphrase comedy); and improv.  

Improv broadly falls into two categories: short-game, theatresports style (like Whose Line is it Anyway, and the Comedy Store Players); and Long-form improv (aka in this country as Chicago-style). 

The "home" of improv comedy is Chicago.  The form was created and refined there, and companies like Second City have helped create some of the biggest names in American comedy. Every year Chicago hosts the Improv Olympics and improv players travel from all over the world to take classes with the best, and to perform with their improv groups in a festival.  

Because most young British improv comedians don't have green cards they don't tend to stay in Chicago and join second city etc.  This is probably why the best improvisers and the big names tend to be in (or have come from) Chicago.  Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Comedy is subjective, isn't it?
> 
> It's like music and films.  Some people like this, some people like that: that sort of thing?
> 
> It's not really a ting to start laying down the law about, though....



I agree to a point. But not when we consider that there are many far more talented people out there that deserve a chance. To me something is wrong in the way that media selects those that make it. 

In other words it's going/gone the same was as the music industry.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> OK so we pretty much agree on everything except Pascoe. And this Chicago vs not Chicago thing that grates my nerves.
> 
> Perhaps if Pascoe is so great in her fringe line she should stop trying to be mainstream, turning up on panel shows etc....because there...she is about as funny as a random off the street.


Except she has bills to pay, and telly is much more lucrative and leads to more chance of getting well-paid telly gigs that do showcase her talents better.  

The Chicago thing is a style of improv.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Ooh prickly, aren't you?
> 
> Ok. Improv is a thing some comedians do.  Live comedy being broadly: stAndup, including character standup (Coogan's Paul Calf) and musical standup (Minchin, Bill Bailey); Sketch comedy, including catchphrase comedy); and improv.
> 
> ...



I see. So this is why we so commonly hear references to 'Football out of China' vs 'not out of China'. Since it originates form there and that's still relevant ?

PS - thanks for the various labels. I prefer to keep it simple with 'Funny' or 'Not funny'


----------



## Santino (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Hello !
> 
> ?


When are you going?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> I see. So this is why we so commonly hear references to 'Football out of China' vs 'not out of China'. Since it originates form there and that's still relevant ?


No. 

The thing about trying to understand something, is you read or listen to all the different parts of the explanation.  

If you just focus on one detail (it was created there) and ignore all the others, you'll risk sounding like a cunt.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 27, 2016)

albionism said:


> Even great stand ups have shit hair and weird faces!
> View attachment 60159


"A shit haired cunt who resides at the very apex of all that is absolute patience testing wank"


----------



## Sirena (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> I agree to a point. But not when we consider that there are many far more talented people out there that deserve a chance. To me something is wrong in the way that media selects those that make it.
> 
> In other words it's going/gone the same was as the music industry.



Well yes but that's just the way it goes.  You can't rail against it because that would be like railing against the weather!

And the people who rail the most are, probably, just frustrated comedians themselves.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> No.
> 
> The thing about trying to understand something, is you read or listen to all the different parts of the explanation.
> 
> If you just focus on one detail (it was created there) and ignore all the others, you'll risk sounding like a cunt.



"The best I have heard outside Chicago'
"The best fish and chips I've had outside Yorkshire'
"The best Lobster I've had outside Boston"

Spin it how you like now. It's clear what you meant !


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Well yes but that's just the way it goes.  You can't rail against it because that would be like railing against the weather!
> 
> And the people who rail the most are, probably, just frustrated comedians themselves.



Well I am not a comedian. I just refuse to be spoon fed shite and quietly accept it.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Santino said:


> When are you going?



Hiya !


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Well I am not a comedian. I just refuse to be spoon fed shite and quietly accept it.


Turn the telly over then, you arsehole


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

belboid said:


> Russell Grant on Strictly



OH MY GOD...you were being serious in recommending this !!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2016)

What this thread, and others like it, go to prove is that what people find funny is quite personal to the individual concerned.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> they are going to be bringing Fast Show sketches back for some anniverasrial event as well. I loved Fast Show back then. They will have to do it well or else I'lll...I'll...I'll continue to not pay my liscense fee


I never understood the attraction of the Fast Show. It was just silly costumes and repeating catchphrases. It didn't do anything for me. Well, that's not true: it made me turn over to another channel.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> What this thread, and others like it, go to prove is that what people find funny is quite personal to the individual concerned.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> OH MY GOD...you were being serious in recommending this !!


Oh my God! How do you know?  How do I even know you're not doing ironic fake "outrage"?  Maybe all he's saying is that Grant dancing was funnier to him than anything marketed as comedy in recent years. 

I don't think I actually laughed at Grant dancing on Strictly, but then I didn't laugh at the Peep Show either, and people claimed that was funny.


----------



## co-op (Feb 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I never understood the attraction of the Fast Show. It was just silly costumes and repeating catchphrases. It didn't do anything for me. Well, that's not true: it made me turn over to another channel.



Did you see it at the time or later? It was good when it came out because it was - well - fast. Sketch shows at that time would belabour some tedious sketch to death for minute after boring minute when basically there was only one gag in it - the 'situation' - and you could usually get that in about 10 seconds. TFS didn't. It also had some pretty good quality acting in its sketches which was also fresh. But it's really dated now and funnily feels quite slow.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 27, 2016)

co-op said:


> Did you see it at the time or later? It was good when it came out because it was - well - fast. Sketch shows at that time would belabour some tedious sketch to death for minute after boring minute when basically there was only one gag in it - the 'situation' - and you could usually get that in about 10 seconds. TFS didn't. It also had some pretty good quality acting in its sketches which was also fresh. But it's really dated now and funnily feels quite slow.


At the time. I'm very old.


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh my God! How do you know?  How do I even know you're not doing ironic fake "outrage"?  Maybe all he's saying is that Grant dancing was funnier to him than anything marketed as comedy in recent years.
> 
> I don't think I actually laughed at Grant dancing on Strictly, but then I didn't laugh at the Peep Show either, and people claimed that was funny.


the routines (created by the Divine Flavia) were both witty and clever, and he performed them which made him funny, and clever by osmosis, or something. I chortled, which is more than I do at many 'proper' comedians.


----------



## co-op (Feb 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> At the time. I'm very old.



Ah well, your condemnation stands then. I think I was smoking a lot of ganja at the time so it seemed pretty funny to me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 27, 2016)

co-op said:


> Ah well, your condemnation stands then. I think I was smoking a lot of ganja at the time so it seemed pretty funny to me.


Probably the design of Mars bar wrappers was also hilarious at the time, though.


----------



## co-op (Feb 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Probably the design of Mars bar wrappers was also hilarious at the time, though.



Mars bars were over-rated comedically. Imo. 

Good for the munchies though.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

belboid said:


> the routines (created by the Divine Flavia) were both witty and clever, and he performed them which made him funny, and clever by osmosis, or something. I chortled, which is more than I do at many 'proper' comedians.




Danny la Rouge - well if I didn't know for sure before....I do now !


..and just to keep the context...here once again is the subject matter at hand.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

John Bishop is getting some mentions here.

And rightly so. It's tragic though...when he first broke through he was very very funny indeed. 

But he quickly went hyper-centre-mainstream and the humour all but vanished. 

No doubt I would do the same given the chance at his stage of life ($$$)


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Danny la Rouge - well if I didn't know for sure before....I do now !
> 
> 
> ..and just to keep the context...here once again is the subject matter at hand.



Your point being?


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Your point being?



Ha !...from your position of high superiority you seemed to cast doubt on whether belendboy was being sincere in promoting Russell Grant as both funny and clever. Then he came on and confirmed he/she was.

So...help me out here....what actually was YOUR point !?


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2016)

ohh, it's _you_


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Ha !...from your position of high superiority you seemed to cast doubt on whether belendboy was being sincere in promoting Russell Grant as both funny and clever. Then he came on and confirmed he/she was.
> 
> So...help me out here....what actually was YOUR point !?


A) no he didn't; he confirmed he thought it was clever and funnier than ostensible "comedy". It was comparative. I believe "chortle" was the word used. B) you've only been here 5 mins: you don't get to use "amusing" versions of his username. C) my point is that people shouldn't rush to assume.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 27, 2016)

co-op said:


> Did you see it at the time or later? It was good when it came out because it was - well - fast. Sketch shows at that time would belabour some tedious sketch to death for minute after boring minute when basically there was only one gag in it - the 'situation' - and you could usually get that in about 10 seconds. TFS didn't. It also had some pretty good quality acting in its sketches which was also fresh. But it's really dated now and funnily feels quite slow.



Speaking of  Paul whitehouse and Harry Enfield half this thread is pretty much this


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Look closer ?!!?
> 
> OK,...if you want patronizing, here is some.
> 
> ...



No, I meant look closer to home. For


Barry43210 said:


> the least funny human being I have ever know to exist


.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

No keybored. You didn't mean that. At all.


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2016)

So which banned, embittered poster has returned from the Urban grave this time ?


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> A) no he didn't; he confirmed he thought it was clever and funnier than ostensible "comedy". It was comparative. I believe "chortle" was the word used. B) you've only been here 5 mins: you don't get to use "amusing" versions of his username. C) my point is that people shouldn't rush to assume.



Nonesense. You are making things up on behalf of other people. 

A) Sirena stated that "No-one called Russell is ever clever or funny....." and bellend boy jumped in to suggest Russell Grant in Strictly as an prime example of one who was.

B) Forgive me for treading on your hallowed soil. But I could not give a flying toss how long I've been here. If you have been around a while I'd have thought that you would have opportunity to look further up the thread and get your facts straight on who said what.

C) I didn't really have to assume anything, as confirmed by bellend boy (to the detriment of your argument...)


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2016)

Stewart Lee is on Loose Ends atm. Still don't find him amusing.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Reno said:


> So which banned, embittered poster has returned from the Urban grave this time ?



Sorry mate. Never set foot here before. And If I do get banned for expressing my own opinions then I guess I'm in the wrong place anyway.

Would like to point out that if that happens, surviving users have so far happily referred to me as a c**t and and ass***le which seems a bit aggressive.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Stewart Lee is on Loose Ends atm. Still don't find him amusing.



I don't find him funny either. But I think he has a clientele with the same political persuasion who do.


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Sorry mate. Never set foot here before. And If I do get banned for expressing my own opinions then I guess I'm in the wrong place anyway.
> 
> Would like to point out that if that happens, surviving users have so far happily referred to me as a c**t and and ass***le which seems a bit aggressive.


You'll get used to it soon enough.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Stewart Lee is on Loose Ends atm. Still don't find him amusing.


That's because he isn't.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

In fact...while Pascoe, Howard, Kane et al are not funny...at least they aren't trying to peddle their political agenda via the stage.


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> B) you've only been here 5 mins: you don't get to use "amusing" versions of his username.


umm, thanks???!


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> In fact...while Pascoe, Howard, Kane et al are not funny...at least they aren't trying to peddle their political agenda via the stage.


So what comedy do you like? Obviously no one without a penis, or who says anything political


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hope you are not too offended. Better than c**t or Ass**le !


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

There are 30 odd million females in this country. My inability to find just one of them funny does not make me a sexist. 

Your attempt to bring the sex of a comedian into the conversation does however make you a sexist.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 27, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Speaking of  Paul whitehouse and Harry Enfield half this thread is pretty much this




Amazing


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 27, 2016)

Now then Bazza, welcome etc
Out of interest what made you choose this (not current, until you posted) thread to start your urban posting?


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Beloid,

Not that my personal favorites matter too much,...I've got a lot of time for

1) Lee Mack (agreed..only the stand up)
2) Micky Flanagan
3) David Mitchell
4) Kathryn Ryan
5) Jon Richardson (oddly I prefer this guy on the panel shows to his stand up)

...and others.

And my guilty pleasure is Lee Evans just for the ridiculousness of it.


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> There are 30 odd million females in this country. My inability to find just one of them funny does not make me a sexist.


You listed several, but don't let facts bother you


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 27, 2016)

belboid said:


> You listed several, but don't let facts bother you


Think he meant "this particular one" rather than "none" tbf


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Now then Bazza, welcome etc
> Out of interest what made you choose this (not current, until you posted) thread to start your urban posting?



Good question. And I'd almost forgotten. I was just thinking earlier today about how unfunny I find Russell Howard and Russell Kane and wondered if I was alone in this. Google brought me here...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> I was just thinking earlier today about how unfunny I find Russell Howard and Russell Kane and wondered if I was alone in this. Google brought me here...


You mean yesterday, given that's when you joined.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

belboid said:


> You listed several, but don't let facts bother you



Apologies Beloid. How could I ? Let me start again in response to your sexist question...

There are 30 odd million females in this country. My inability to find a few of them funny _(in amongst several male comedians that I similarly don't find funny)_ does not make me a sexist.

Your attempt to bring the sex of a comedian into the conversation does however make you a sexist.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

S☼I said:


> You mean yesterday, given that's when you joined.



Yes I do mean yesterday. But, apologies again...I have done other things in between so you might excuse my absent mindedness.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 27, 2016)

belboid said:


> umm, thanks???!


Don't mention it.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 27, 2016)

Dandred said:


> Amazing



Monty python




The office


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2016)

Awesome Wells isn't very funny


----------



## MrSki (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Sorry mate. Never set foot here before.


And your sleigh has bells on pulled by Rudolph.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

MrSki said:


> And your sleigh has bells on pulled by Rudolph.



I don't know what that means, but I have never set foot in this forum prior to today/yesterday your Honor.

Not much I can do to prove that. But..er...I haven't.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Stewart Lee is on Loose Ends atm. Still don't find him amusing.



I was going to mention Stewart Lee. Always hated Lee and Herring, as well.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 27, 2016)

I bloody loved Lee and Herring.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> I don't know what that means, but I have never set foot in this forum prior to today/yesterday your Honor.
> 
> Not much I can do to prove that. But..er...I haven't.


Fair enough. I am not saying you have but it does seem rather odd that you turn up on here and take umbridge with certain so called comedians. What brought you here? Were you searching for comedians you don't like?


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

MrSki said:


> Fair enough. I am not saying you have but it does seem rather odd that you turn up on here and take umbridge with certain so called comedians. What brought you here? Were you searching for comedians you don't like?



Yes, exactly that...somebody asked me the same question (above). 

It's bothered me a while...how much I do not find Russell Howard funny. I'm glad to find here I am not the only one.

But I guess it just interests me that people are so different that I can watch him and fail to find a single aspect of what he is saying clever or funny but others can. It's not a judgement, it's an observation. 

It works both ways. I heard Jim Davidson once saying he watched Vic and Bob and just didn't 'get it' which I find unfathomable.

(But....the chap/chappess on here referring to Russell Grant on strictly come dancing as both clever and funny must be an exception...surely ?)


----------



## MrSki (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Yes, exactly that...somebody asked me the same question (above).
> 
> It's bothered me a while...how much I do not find Russell Howard funny. I'm glad to find here I am not the only one.
> 
> ...


So you were searching the internet for other peeps who don't find Russell Howard funny and found this site? Then decided to add your two pence worth? 

If you find him so unfunny why did you just not switch over? 

You decided to search this so called comedian online & join a website just to slag him off?

Have you got something against him personally? Seems rather odd behaviour to me.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've managed to avoid him on TV for ages. So no need to switch over.

Yes I found this website and joined it to slag him off. Yes exactly that. 

Have you any suggestion as to what else a thread named 'unfunny comedians' might refer to ?


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

I just googled him again and quickly came across these wise words,....from the Guardian of all places.

"The material is densely packed with jokes – or at least, funny tones of voice. It's a clinically engineered two hours of comedy, let down only by Howard's complete lack of anything interesting to say".

Now that says it all for me.


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank goodness!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2016)

I prefer comedy where there is no scapegoat, however deserving.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I prefer comedy where there is no scapegoat, however deserving.



Intriguing. Can you explain what you mean ?


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Intriguing. Can you explain what you mean ?


Just that the jokes are not at someone's expense.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Yes I found this website and joined it to slag him off. Yes exactly that.
> 
> Have you any suggestion as to what else a thread named 'unfunny comedians' might refer to ?


Do you also search out threads about cheese you don't like? 

Or maybe you look for other foodstuffs you find unpleasant.  

What is your favourite cheese that you don't like?


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Favorite cheese that I don't like ? Are you on weed ?


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

MrSki said:


> Do you also search out threads about cheese you don't like?
> 
> Or maybe you look for other foodstuffs you find unpleasant.
> 
> What is your favourite cheese that you don't like?



Despite being intoxicated can you tell me what you think the purpose is of a thread that is titled 'unfunny comedians' ?

Have I misundersood ? Was it perhaps set up to to collect donations..? a sort of benevolent fund for comedians who after several years trying turned out to be the opposite of funny ?

Tell me please.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Tell me please.


I might do if you tell me what is your favourite cheese you don't like.

Edam is mine. Go on tell me yours.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Does that mean Edam is your favorite cheese. Or you don't like it ?

(PS - pass it on)


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> No keybored. You didn't mean that. At all.


Yes, yes I did.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

You know...they could use this question in interrogation...to break down the suspect.

So...what is your favorite cheese that you don't like huh ?

I'm trembling here under the pressure of the question. I mean...well Bleu d'auvergne is my favourite cheese...but ...shit ! ...I like it ?....!!!


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

keybored said:


> Yes, yes I did.



(no - you didn't)
(not even a little bit)


----------



## MrSki (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Does that mean Edam is your favorite cheese. Or you don't like it ?
> 
> (PS - pass it on)


I neither like it or hate it but love searching the internet for people who hate it that much that they go online to post about it. It has been my hobby for 15 years.

What cheeses do you hate?


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> (no - you didn't)
> (not even a little bit)


To be fair, if I were you and I'd misinterpreted something and went on to reply with a 250+ word mess, I'd be in denial too.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Ah that's a question I can answer. 

I hate shit cheese. 

Yes. All shit cheese, I hate those most.

And I don't like them either.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

keybored said:


> To be fair, if I were you and I'd misinterpreted something and went on to reply with a 250+ word mess, I'd be in denial too.



See....'keybored'...it sounds a bit like 'keyboard' doesn't it ?

Clever huh ?


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> See....'keybored'...it sounds a bit like 'keyboard' doesn't it ?
> 
> Clever huh ?


You already did that one.

Why are you avoiding the cheese question?


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

OK.

Keyboard. Sorry, Keybored. You first...please tell me what is your favorite cheese that you don't like.

Take care now in answering this. It must be a cheese that.....

1) Is your favourite.
2) But...er...you don't like it.

I am waiting to answer right after you.


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2016)

Brie.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

Good. Is it your favorite...or do you not like it ?


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> Good. Is it your favorite...or do you not like it ?



I don't like Stilton, Gorgonzola or Brie. But if I was told I had to eat one or be immediately executed, I'd stomach the Brie. It's my favourite cheese I don't like. It's not fucking rocket surgery is it Barry?


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

OK mines Brie then.


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2016)

Good man.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

However, if it came to eating a bit of cheese or being executed I'd probably eat any variety.

You're just being silly now.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2016)

I love Brie, preferably President Brie in that foil wrapper which is so easy to use. Why some people sell Brie wrapped in film I have no idea, I won't buy it anymore, it pisses me off!


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

But I'm stuck now. I understand the question now but not the relevance of it.

All I can say is that it came to a choice between being executed or watching an hour of Russell Howard's entirely unfunny news I would struggle with the decision.


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2016)

Barry43210 said:


> However, if it came to eating a bit of cheese or being executed I'd probably eat any variety.
> 
> You're just being silly now.


Yeah but given a choice of cheeses you're not all that keen on you'd pick the one you disliked the least wouldn't you? AKA your favourite cheese that you don't like.




weltweit said:


> I love Brie



You're a wrong 'un.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 27, 2016)

I like any cheese with the blue mould. 

It gives me.

er

'Interesting' dreams


----------



## keybored (Feb 28, 2016)

I think I read something once about cheese being tough on the digestive system, so if you eat cheese then your bodily functions have to work hard to break down the cheese. While those processes are taking place it's impossible for other bodily functions to clock-off, so if your digestive tract is doing overtime because you were eating cheese for supper then your mind also carries on crunching numbers and whatever else. Hence the dreams.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 28, 2016)

Try some. And you might find out what I mean by 'interesting'


----------



## keybored (Feb 28, 2016)

Trust me Barry, I have no motivation at all to find out what you find 'interesting'.


----------



## Barry43210 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yep.

See you in Tesco's


----------



## keybored (Feb 28, 2016)

I doubt there is one in Totnes, the hippies would go mad.


----------



## T & P (Feb 28, 2016)

If I might derail the thread and go back to unfunny comedians, I don't know if he's done any stand up work, but as far as his silver screen performances go, Adam Sandler has to be a contender for the unfunniest man in history.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 28, 2016)

T & P said:


> If I might derail the thread and go back to unfunny comedians


----------



## Wilf (Nov 16, 2018)

Indeliblelink said:


> Jason Manford must be worth a mention.


Just seen him at Middlesbrough Town Hall. Always thought he was blandness embodied, utterly unfunny but _amiable_ - reason I went was my partner likes him. As expected, utterly dull observational comedy about his brother being working class and his kids being middle class... but class not meaning anything today.  But as well as being tedious he was an absolute twat. Started with the most mild drunken heckle where he just told them to shut up - no comedy gold, just _shut up_. Then somebody threw up in the audience... fair enough, a comedian's going to get 20 minutes material out of that - he's got a pass to be a _bit of a twat _about that. But he was genuinely offended by it and started bawling for security to get up there, get her out etc. Genuinely couldn't cope with it, to the extent he came out with the line 'come on, it's not my job to clean it up'. Wanker.


----------



## petee (Nov 17, 2018)

T & P said:


> If I might derail the thread and go back to unfunny comedians, I don't know if he's done any stand up work, but as far as his silver screen performances go, Adam Sandler has to be a contender for the unfunniest man in history.



Happy gilmore is funny,  nothing else by him I'd agree. even his SNL stuff was quite hit-or-miss.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 17, 2018)

Joe Lycet.  How on earth has this person made it on the telly?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 17, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Joe Lycet.  How on earth has this person made it on the telly?


I see you're Joe lycet and raise you Chris Ramsey. 
See also Sara millican. Oooo ah like cake in a geordie accent.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 17, 2018)

petee said:


> Happy gilmore is funny,  nothing else by him I'd agree. even his SNL stuff was quite hit-or-miss.


Go to you're happy place 
Often wondered what mine is.
Mr deeds had me chuckling in places..


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm 100% sure that Michael McIntyre has already been mentioned but I watched a bit of his Saturday night show last night. Just to check. It was terrible.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2018)

Stewart Lee.  (Although I know the "joke" is that he's not funny.  Except that joke is itself unfunny.  Which is all very meta.  But not funny).


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 18, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm 100% sure that Michael McIntyre has already been mentioned but I watched a bit of his Saturday night show last night. Just to check. It was terrible.


Something very wrong with his face. I hate him. Lee Evans is an unfunny cunt too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 18, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Stewart Lee.  (Although I know the "joke" is that he's not funny.  Except that joke is itself unfunny.  Which is all very meta.  But not funny).


I think he is jolly funny.

Now Russle Howard or that weird American woman who is on every comedy Pannel show.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 18, 2018)

Philomena Cunk. I know it's a character but I always found her appearances on Brooker's shows the least funniest aspect of them.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2018)

Russell Howard. He's just not funny.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 19, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Philomena Cunk. I know it's a character but I always found her appearances on Brooker's shows the least funniest aspect of them.



Yep absolutely agree. I have a lot of time for Brooker but some of the comedians he features are utter shite. Cunk is dreadful. Also Limmy - fucking terrible.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 19, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Something very wrong with his face. I hate him. Lee Evans is an unfunny cunt too


I confuse Lee Evans with Lee Mack, but it doesn't matter. They are both unfunny cunts.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 19, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Also Limmy - fucking terrible.



No.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 19, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Russell Howard. He's just not funny.


He is the high water mark of unfunny comedians with unfathomable success imho


----------



## D'wards (Nov 19, 2018)

Nish Kumar is facking atrocious. Shouts in place of any real witicisms


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 19, 2018)

souljacker said:


> No.



OK. Point me to one example of this comedy genius that is even remotely amusing. His twitter feed is some of the most unfunny shit I've ever seen.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 19, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> OK. Point me to one example of this comedy genius that is even remotely amusing. His twitter feed is some of the most unfunny shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 19, 2018)

This thread reminds me how much I fucking hate stand up. And comedy. And people.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 19, 2018)

souljacker said:


>




Wow. Amazing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2018)

souljacker said:


>



I got confused there. Were you supporting or refuting his being funny?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 19, 2018)

Well, I think he's funny.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Well, I think he's funny.



Shouldn't have risen to it - stupid way of arguing this "show me something you think is funny so I can say no it isn't and I win ner ner ner".
If enough people find something funny that it's not a case of "one weird person laughing at the crazy noises in their head", then it's funny.

I haven't watched it by the way.


----------



## Alf Santley (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2019)

Harry Hill never fails to not raise a smile.


----------



## albionism (Apr 7, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> OK. Point me to one example of this comedy genius that is even remotely amusing. His twitter feed is some of the most unfunny shit I've ever seen.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2019)

I think Limmy blows hot and cold, but things like this:



Alf Santley said:


>




are really very good indeed.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 7, 2019)

yup-hot and cold - some of it is hilarious and some of it is sub par


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 7, 2019)

Most of the people listed on this thread are unfunny in some contexts and funny in others - perhaps they are good comedy actors but crap at standup, or good at live standup but crap on telly. Or whatever. 

But Joe Wilkinson, who has popped up on telly in different contexts including standup, sketch shows, panel shows and acting, is simply not funny in any context, ever. And he only gets one mention on this thread!  He bewilders and annoys me.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2019)

I love Joe Wilkinson :shrug: 
People like different things.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 7, 2019)

That bellend with the teeth who now presents The Muppet Show All Together Now - him. He's almost wilfully unamusing.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 7, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I love Joe Wilkinson :shrug:
> People like different things.


Gosh. I know people like different things, but I can usually see why people think someone is funny, even those I dislike. I can't see what anyone sees in Joe Wilkinson.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> Gosh. I know people like different things, but I can usually see why people think someone is funny, even those I dislike. I can't see what anyone sees in Joe Wilkinson.


You obviously don’t know anybody that you can see echoes of him in.  I AM somebody I can see echoes of him in.


----------



## pesh (Apr 7, 2019)

Joe Wilkinson is great. The bellend with the teeth is not.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 7, 2019)

I had no idea about Joe Wilkinson, I know his face but I don't watch anything he might have been on. So I just watched 9 mins of him doing standup on YouTube and there were several genuine LOLs despite my initial reservations about the studied "I'm weird, me" persona.


----------



## rekil (Apr 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


> That bellend with the teeth who now presents The Muppet Show All Together Now - him. He's almost wilfully unamusing.


He's a mock the week one isn't he. Pretty much everybody who's appeared on mock the week especially James Acaster is rubbish.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I had no idea about Joe Wilkinson, I know his face but I don't watch anything he might have been on. So I just watched 9 mins of him doing standup on YouTube and there were several genuine LOLs despite my initial reservations about the studied "I'm weird, me" persona.


He pops up on Nine out of Ten Cats does Countdown, which is a show that I enjoy (so long as Jon Richardson is on it) despite it being hosted by Jimmy Carr. I find the Wilkinson slot, when it happens, just bizarre, and not in a funny way. It seems really forced and unfunny. He disrupts that horrible woman who does the letters, by dressing up oddly, messing with what she does, and drinking beer. Ha. Ha. 

And then he sometimes turns up as a contestant, and doesn't say anything funny either but is crap at the game. ha. ha.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 7, 2019)

Another vote for Russell Howard. And Shappi Khorsandi comes across as a right twat.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 7, 2019)

I walked out of a Frankie Boyle gig some time ago. He did loads of Madelaine McCann "jokes" and topped it off with a hilarious one about Shannon Matthews who had just been found alive and well: "nonces never keep the ugly ones".


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Another vote for Russell Howard. And Shappi Khorsandi comes across as a right twat.


They're painfully bad. ^^
Andi osho is shite, geordie Chris Ramsey and that posh twat Jack Whitehall can do one as well. 
I like Joe Wilkinson, first seen him doing sets with Diane Morgan( philomena cunk) on the TV show live at the elecktra. He was brilliant acting in the sitcom him and her as well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2019)

Another vote for Howard. Simply not funny. And who is that blonde American woman who is on all the pannel shows and the eBay advert? She's just terrible.


----------



## binka (Apr 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> And Shappi Khorsandi comes across as a right twat.


Many years ago at Glastonbury I spent some time in the cabaret tent watching standup and she came on. She was awful and no one was laughing then she started saying it was because  we were all too PC guardian readers who thought it was wrong to laugh at her material, I think she actually  thought she was edgy. I wanted to shout out "no ones laughing cos your jokes are shit" but I didn't which is a big regret of mine


----------



## binka (Apr 7, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Another vote for Howard. Simply not funny. And who is that blonde American woman who is on all the pannel shows and the eBay advert? She's just terrible.


Katherine Ryan shes Canadian. She's not the best but def seen worse


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 7, 2019)

Aisling Bea, loud and unfunny. Me me, everyone look at me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2019)

James Acaster is shit, feel bad saying it cos he is kettering, but theres no passes in this life


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 7, 2019)

Uh yeah. Katherine Ryan, a one trick pony if ever I saw one.

Also the baldy posh cunt who’s sole act seems to be that he’s gay and posh. Uhhh fuck the fuck off.

I’ve basically stopped watching live at the Apollo because it’s 95% pure shite.


----------



## binka (Apr 7, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> James Acaster is shit, feel bad saying it cos he is kettering, but theres no passes in this life


I thought he was quite good on taskmaster but I can't say I've ever seen any of his standup


----------



## Saffy (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah I really warmed to James Acaster on Taskmaster but tried to watch his standup and had to turn it off.


----------



## rekil (Apr 7, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> James Acaster is shit, feel bad saying it cos he is kettering, but theres no passes in this life


"My flatmate (pause) says to me (pause) my flatmate right, says to me (pause) do you like goats? (pause)". Buy-a-house tour and 15 years of bbc panel shows please.


----------



## Looby (Apr 7, 2019)

binka said:


> Katherine Ryan shes Canadian. She's not the best but def seen worse





Calamity1971 said:


> Aisling Bea, loud and unfunny. Me me, everyone look at me.





DotCommunist said:


> James Acaster is shit, feel bad saying it cos he is kettering, but theres no passes in this life





skyscraper101 said:


> Uh yeah. Katherine Ryan, a one trick pony if ever I saw one.
> 
> Also the baldy posh cunt who’s sole act seems to be that he’s gay and posh. Uhhh fuck the fuck off.
> 
> I’ve basically stopped watching live at the Apollo because it’s 95% pure shite.


I love all of these people! 

I don’t know if I’ve already posted on this thread and I can’t be arsed to look.

My absolute worst is Mickey Flanagan. Just just fucking awful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 7, 2019)

I also kind of like all those people too Looby but I only see them on panels show. No idea what their own stuff is like.

Limmy....I just don't get Limmy at all.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Also the baldy posh cunt who’s sole act seems to be that he’s gay and posh. Uhhh fuck the fuck off.



Tom Allen.


----------



## Looby (Apr 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I also kind of like all those people too Looby but I only see them on panels show. No idea what their own stuff is like.
> 
> Limmy....I just don't get Limmy at all.


Katherine Ryan and James Acaster are great and both on Netflix. I haven’t seen Tom Allen or Aisling Bea’s  full stand up, just a few clips.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 7, 2019)

I follow Aisling Bea on Instagram and I want to be friends with her.


----------



## xenon (Apr 7, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> James Acaster is shit, feel bad saying it cos he is kettering, but theres no passes in this life



I kinda like him. Not brilliant but he's grown on me. Watched a thing on Netflix. Mate keeps recommending a podcast he does, something about cooking.... I don't really care for cooking so haven't given it a go yet.



skyscraper101 said:


> Uh yeah. Katherine Ryan, a one trick pony if ever I saw one.
> 
> Also the baldy posh cunt who’s sole act seems to be that he’s gay and posh. Uhhh fuck the fuck off.
> 
> I’ve basically stopped watching live at the Apollo because it’s 95% pure shite.



repeating myself but Saturday night prime time stand up, by it's very nature isn't going to appeal to lots of people. It's common denominator, safe, mass audience fare. If that sounds a bit snobby, so be it.

I've laughed at most of these people, OK, maybe only once or twice, that are getting a slagging here. Except Alan Car. it's always worth mentioning him again for being an unfunny screeching borefest.


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 8, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Yeah I really warmed to James Acaster on Taskmaster but tried to watch his standup and had to turn it off.


I quite like James Acaster... he's no comic genius, but he's quite witty without being racist or sexist or unnecessarily vulgar. I'm always more impressed by comics that don't resort to shock tactics, who don't need to turn everything into a sexual reference or a "OMG did he/she really just say _that_?!" moment...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't watch comedy on the telly, but Acaster is good at podcasting and seems rather likeable. But more importantly, he is funny.


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2019)

I really enjoyed Acaster's stand up shows on Netflix.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 8, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Aisling Bea, loud and unfunny. Me me, everyone look at me.


I'm a shallow twat so she gets a pass from me for being knockout hot.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2019)

Looby said:


> I love all of these people!
> 
> I don’t know if I’ve already posted on this thread and I can’t be arsed to look.
> 
> My absolute worst is Mickey Flanagan. Just just fucking awful.


You see I love Mickey Flanagan. Real working class London comedy that's not too "geezer"

His routine about how it used to be teenagers doing drugs and hiding it from their parents, but now its parents doing drugs and hiding it from their teenagers is great


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 8, 2019)

I bumped into a comedy panel show the other night (forget its name - will google) hosted by Josh Widdecombe and James Acaster and it reminded me that i have never thought either James Acaster or Josh Widdecombe was funny and this panel show confirmed that for me.

ETA - the programme is called Hypothetical.


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I bumped into a comedy panel show the other night (forget its name - will google) hosted by Josh Widdecombe and James Acaster and it reminded me that i have never thought either James Acaster or Josh Widdecombe was funny and this panel show confirmed that for me.
> 
> ETA - the programme is called Hypothetical.


It wasn't very good, was it? Like Taskmaster but without the tasks.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 8, 2019)

Santino said:


> It wasn't very good, was it? Like Taskmaster but without the tasks.


I only watched it once, because I found the hosts so annoying. I guess it could be quite good with the right comedians and the right questions?

I love Taskmaster, because those tasks are random and often physical and because the comedians take it so seriously. That was the only time I have appreciated James Acaster, actually, because he took the hula hoop task so seriously and spent literally months teaching himself to do it until he became an expert. Just for a comedy panel show.


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I only watched it once, because I found the hosts so annoying. I guess it could be quite good with the right comedians and the right questions?
> 
> I love Taskmaster, because those tasks are random and often physical and because the comedians take it so seriously. That was the only time I have appreciated James Acaster, actually, because he took the hula hoop task so seriously and spent literally months teaching himself to do it until he became an expert. Just for a comedy panel show.


I think it's just a duff format. They basically tried to copy Taskmaster but without any of the actual bother of designing proper tasks and filming them.


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 8, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I bumped into a comedy panel show the other night (forget its name - will google) hosted by Josh Widdecombe and James Acaster and it reminded me that i have never thought either James Acaster or Josh Widdecombe was funny and this panel show confirmed that for me.
> 
> ETA - the programme is called Hypothetical.


That programme is very poor. Really lets them both down.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 8, 2019)

I was really disappointed with Hypothetical.
I'm a Taskmaster fan and was hoping for something similar.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 8, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Uh yeah. Katherine Ryan, a one trick pony if ever I saw one.
> 
> Also the baldy posh cunt who’s sole act seems to be that he’s gay and posh. Uhhh fuck the fuck off.
> 
> I’ve basically stopped watching live at the Apollo because it’s 95% pure shite.


Tom allen is not posh and is very funny, though i agree kathryn ryan can be a bit one track.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2019)

I flipping hate Mock the Week and all who sail in her


----------



## Looby (Apr 8, 2019)

Hypothetical was fucking awful, I think I managed two episodes.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 8, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Well, I think he's funny.


He isn't. He's not even in the same postcode as funny.


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 8, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> Tom allen is not posh and is very funny, though i agree kathryn ryan can be a bit one track.


Yeah, I think Tom Allen's _act_ is the whole posh gay thing, don't think he's actually posh.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 8, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> Yeah, I think Tom Allen's _act_ is the whole posh gay thing, don't think he's actually posh.


I don't think I've ever hated someone on TV as much as I hate him.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> Yeah, I think Tom Allen's _act_ is the whole posh gay thing, don't think he's actually posh.


We was a schoolmate of Rob Beckett who's well cockernee


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 8, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I don't think I've ever hated someone on TV as much as I hate him.


He's a bit naff but I'm not sure I'd go that far. It's not like he's Michael McIntyre...


----------



## Looby (Apr 8, 2019)

D'wards said:


> You see I love Mickey Flanagan. Real working class London comedy that's not too "geezer"
> 
> His routine about how it used to be teenagers doing drugs and hiding it from their parents, but now its parents doing drugs and hiding it from their teenagers is great


I’ve ranted about this before on here but I went to see him with a group of friends as someone dropped out. It was awful, I didn’t laugh at all but everyone around me was pissing themselves*. I ended up pretending to laugh because I felt so awkward. 

There was a whole routine about him buying his ‘missus’ a new blouse so he can go on the lash with his mates. Then there was the Chinese and Jamaican accents and funny walks. It was reminiscent of 80s Jim Davidson. 

*initially I was willing to consider that it was me that was wrong but no, he was awful and casually racist. 

Fucking dreadful.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 8, 2019)

Agree with everyone that Hypothetical is awful, which is a shame I like the writers so was surprised it was so awful.



xenon said:


> Mate keeps recommending a podcast he does, something about cooking.... I don't really care for cooking so haven't given it a go yet.



Off Menu, which he does with Ed Gamble. Its good but I only listen when I like the guest - not about cooking but about the guest choosing their favourite ever meals. The thing with Acaster is well he's just too Acaster now. Like someone doing a parody of themselves.


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 8, 2019)

Looby said:


> I’ve ranted about this before on here but I went to see him with a group of friends as someone dropped out. It was awful, I didn’t laugh at all but everyone around me was pissing themselves*. I ended up pretending to laugh because I felt so awkward.
> 
> There was a whole routine about him buying his ‘missus’ a new blouse so he can go on the lash with his mates. Then there was the Chinese and Jamaican accents and funny walks. It was reminiscent of 80s Jim Davidson.
> 
> ...


Whenever I've seen Micky Flanagan on the telly I've always thought just how much I would hate to bump into him at a party. I imagine he'd be making lots of lecherous comments & picking on minorities in an "it's ok, this isn't _real_ racism" kind of way.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2019)

I gather Micky Flanagan is pretty much the most successful live comedian in British history, definitely at the moment.



> "Micky's recent UK run was the biggest comedy tour in the world this year, selling a MEGA 600,000 tickets. Playing shows up and down the country, the 'An' Another Fing...' tour saw Micky break records throughout. In Newcastle he shattered the previous record for a seated show at Metro Radio Arena, in Cardiff he beat the record for seated attendance at Cardiff Arena, and in Sheffield he beat the record for a seated comedy event at Sheffield Arena as well selling more tickets than ANY other act at the venue.
> 
> He was also breaking records in the capital, with his twelve night run at The O2 and four night run at Wembley's SSE Arena setting a new record for London arena shows. After his first appearance at The O2 in 2011 during Channel 4's Comedy Gala, this tour saw the London funnyman take his total shows at the venue to a record equaling twenty one (TWENTY ONE!), a record held by the likes of Prince, Take That and One Direction.


https://www.lntvglobal.com/gb/artic...anagans-record-breaking-an-another-fing-tour/

Ive not seen enough of him to catch any racist bits, but i wouldnt be surprised that he goes there. Its definitely an old skool set brought up to date, and he does have some funny bits, but Ive alway had a suspicion he goes into dodgy territory on live shows


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 8, 2019)

He's probably very popular with black cab drivers.


----------



## xenon (Apr 8, 2019)

I quite like Flanigan. Maybe I'll re-listen but I don't recall hearing anything racist in the couple of shows I've heard. His shtick is a bit one note though, granted. I reckon he'd be alright at a party, as you know, he's probably not a massive sexist bigot.


----------



## xenon (Apr 8, 2019)

So what urban says is...
If a comedians a bit rough around the edges, working class, = bigoted black cab driver's favourite.
If they're posh or sound posh, = worse than hitler.
Odd, look weird,  = talentless.
Loud and female, = attention seaking.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 8, 2019)

No just bits of urban


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 8, 2019)

xenon said:


> So what urban says is...
> If a comedians a bit rough around the edges, working class, = bigoted black cab driver's favourite.
> If they're posh or sound posh, = worse than hitler.
> Odd, look weird,  = talentless.
> Loud and female, = attention seaking.


Thing is, comedy is one of those dividers of opinion on a par with politics. I'd rate it much higher than music in that regard. Few people lose their shit because they think Michael Buble is worse than Bono. They just slag him off, don't listen to him, and get on with their lives. Whereas comedians can generate the kind of ire usually reserved for cabinet ministers. I am as guilty as the next bloke, I get irrationally wound up by comedians I dislike. IMHO most successful comedians are Marmite - you tend to love them or loathe them. Comedians who annoy no one, probably appeal to no one either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2019)

Well I think Mickey Bubbles is HILARIOUS


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2019)

I do find the modern comedy trope that all white men are universally scum a bit tiresome these days. 
I've noticed it "riffed on" (heave) loads lately.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Aisling Bea, loud and unfunny. Me me, everyone look at me.


yes I agree, she does seem to be so ME ME ME and it really grates me, which is a shame, as she volunteered at the RCK which means underneath it all I think she must be pretty cool


----------



## KatyF (Apr 8, 2019)

Aisling is super nice in real life and not quite as loud as when she's performing.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> James Acaster is shit, feel bad saying it cos he is kettering, but theres no passes in this life




I think he's one of the funniest comedians I have ever seen. I'm a huge fan. So intelligent.  You're dead to me now Dotty.


----------



## xenon (Apr 8, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> Thing is, comedy is one of those dividers of opinion on a par with politics. I'd rate it much higher than music in that regard. Few people lose their shit because they think Michael Buble is worse than Bono. They just slag him off, don't listen to him, and get on with their lives. Whereas comedians can generate the kind of ire usually reserved for cabinet ministers. I am as guilty as the next bloke, I get irrationally wound up by comedians I dislike. IMHO most successful comedians are Marmite - you tend to love them or loathe them. Comedians who annoy no one, probably appeal to no one either.



I think you're right. There are certainly a few comedians I can't fucking stand.
Let's call these category 0. Joe Pesquali comes to mind. Don't even know if he's still active. Lee Herst was always shit. His latter UKiperry just nails the lid down.
There are a whole load of others who are just dull / obvious / stupid / boring, category 2. Too numerous to mention.
Category 3 not actively irritating, technically good but logwinded or fail to otherwise resonate. Dave Goreman, I mean, yeah he's clever and all, novel ideas but like an accountants idea of a comedian. (Irony noted.) Ross Noble as also mentioned, saw him live once and enjoyed it but got bored towards the end. Think I've outgrown that surreal  wackie observbational style.
 4. Those who I'd pay money to see.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 8, 2019)

I used to go to comedy nights most weekends, so I saw a lot of unfunny comedians, including some who went on to (inexplicable) fame, and I also saw a lot of funny comedians. 

I agree that is a personal thing, and it is also not necessarily predictable, and not necessarily related to politics. 

I think most comedians are funny in some contexts and not necessarily in others. Some are good comedy actors or good comedy writers, rather than stand up comedians. And some tell some funny jokes, but also some not so funny ones. 

As an example, I hate the Michael McIntyre television programme and will turn it over if it comes on, but his observational humour, particularly about his kids, has me laughing out loud. I get that he is an arrogant prick, and I believe that lots of comedians dislike him, and I don't think I would pay to see him, but I do think he can be funny. 

I saw Russell Brand at one of his early gigs (Gipsy Hill Tavern, iirc) and thought he was awful, and have continued to think he is awful ever since. I didn't like him when he was on that Big Brother fan show, and I didn't like him when he was on the radio, or when he appeared on chat shows, and he is dreadful in those films he is in. I watched his political rants a few years ago, about why he never voted, amongst other things, and then about how he thought everyone else should vote, and didn't think he was particularly insightful or intelligent or even intelligible. He has nothing going for him. IMHO.

I would put others in the same category - Russell Kane is someone else I saw at an early gig, and he bombed and walked off the stage, and I felt sorry for him and went and chatted to him (there were very few people in the audience and I felt responsible for him walking off, since I was sitting in the front row and not laughing) and gave him a pep talk (I had been drinking, so I guess I thought I was a bit of an expert). Anyway, he popped up on the IACGMOOH fan show and did have some funny observations about the twits in the camp, but he was mostly out of his depth and didn't come across well. I have seen him on other things since, and not been impressed, and he seems to think he is cleverer and funnier than I think he is, so I would put him in the unfunny category, too. 

Josh Widdecombe. I don't know where to start. he is just not funny. Has never made me laugh. 

Joe Wilkinson I mentioned earlier in this thread, and I appreciate that others think he is funny, but he is not for me. 

Micky Flanagan used to drink in several of the same pubs as me, and performed at lots of the South London comedy gigs i went to. Although he had one or two funny jokes, he used to tell the same ones over and over again. he didn't seem to realise that lots of us were members of those comedy clubs and went regularly. I felt like screaming when he told that fucking "out out" joke yet again. it wasn't that funny the first time!

I have only once walked out of a comedy gig, and that was because of offensive material (it was about paedophiles) although I can't remember the name of the comedian! The woman who ran the club spoke to me, and agreed with my view and said that they would not be booking him again.


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2019)

xenon said:


> So what urban says is...
> If a comedians a bit rough around the edges, working class, = bigoted black cab driver's favourite.
> If they're posh or sound posh, = worse than hitler.
> Odd, look weird,  = talentless.
> Loud and female, = attention seaking.



Stand up comedy in general is overrated shit, isn't it? Alexi Sayle was funny at times, but he got out quickly. Nothing before or after ever really hit the spot.


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I do find the modern comedy trope that all white men are universally scum a bit tiresome these days.
> I've noticed it "riffed on" (heave) loads lately.


You can't even call it Christmas these days.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 8, 2019)

Winterval, please.


----------



## binka (Apr 8, 2019)

tim said:


> Stand up comedy in general is overrated shit, isn't it?


No, it really isn't. In fact I'd probably say it's my favourite form of live entertainment (when it's done well, obviously). Get down the local comedy night - tenner in, 3 or 4 comedians plus the MC. It's not all about live at the apollo


----------



## binka (Apr 8, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I do find the modern comedy trope that all white men are universally scum a bit tiresome these days.
> I've noticed it "riffed on" (heave) loads lately.


Where? I can't say that as a white man I feel particularly victimised


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2019)

binka said:


> No, it really isn't. In fact I'd probably say it's my favourite form of live entertainment (when it's done well, obviously). Get down the local comedy night - tenner in, 3 or 4 comedians plus the MC. It's not all about live at the apollo




It rarely is done well. When I go it's usually in an attempt to offer moral support to people I know, and I always end up cringing. It's not just my friends who lack the gift of unspontaneous wit, it's everyone and everyone they share the bill with.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2019)

xenon said:


> I think you're right. There are certainly a few comedians I can't fucking stand.
> Let's call these category 0. Joe Pesquali comes to mind. Don't even know if he's still active. Lee Herst was always shit. His latter UKiperry just nails the lid down.
> There are a whole load of others who are just dull / obvious / stupid / boring, category 2. Too numerous to mention.
> Category 3 not actively irritating, technically good but logwinded or fail to otherwise resonate. Dave Goreman, I mean, yeah he's clever and all, novel ideas but like an accountants idea of a comedian. (Irony noted.) Ross Noble as also mentioned, saw him live once and enjoyed it but got bored towards the end. Think I've outgrown that surreal  wackie observbational style.
> 4. Those who I'd pay money to see.


I think Ross is great, but its pretty intense and works best if hes riffing with other people - a full show of just Ross must get much.
A similiar thing, though different comedy style, is Sean Lock - I think hes really funny, very quick, and works well off other people. His solo show gets boring after 10 minutes though - i was really disappointed.


----------



## binka (Apr 8, 2019)

tim said:


> It rarely is done well. When I go it's usually in an attempt to offer moral support to people I know, and I always end up cringing. It's not just my friends who lack the gift of unspontaneous wit, it's everyone and everyone they share the bill with.


Try getting more drunk


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> Most of the people listed on this thread are unfunny in some contexts and funny in others - perhaps they are good comedy actors but crap at standup, or good at live standup but crap on telly. Or whatever.
> 
> But Joe Wilkinson, who has popped up on telly in different contexts including standup, sketch shows, panel shows and acting, is simply not funny in any context, ever. And he only gets one mention on this thread!  He bewilders and annoys me.


Was coming to post something similar. TBF I’ve  only seen him in one thing so for all I know he’s very funny on other programs or stand up. But as far as his appearances on 8 Out of 10 Cats Meets Countdown go, he’s so excruciatingly unfunny and pointless I am left wondering if he has some dirt on Channel 4’s chairman that allowed him to land that gig.

I know the program isn’t exactly high comedy but at least most of the other regulars manage  occasionally (and often regularly) to raise a laugh. But his character is/was spectacularly shit, and doesn’t particularly fit the formula and general vibe of the program anyway.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2019)

Two of my favourite comedians are Russell Brand and Frank Skinner. 
However, I find both of their stand up awful.

They are at their best in conversation with other people,  and for both that is on their radio shows.


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2019)

binka said:


> Try getting more drunk


There was never any alternative, if only to preserve my sanity.


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 9, 2019)

xenon said:


> ... Ross Noble as also mentioned, saw him live once and enjoyed it but got bored towards the end. Think I've outgrown that surreal  wackie observbational style ...





Guineveretoo said:


> I...  saw Russell Brand at one of his early gigs (Gipsy Hill Tavern, iirc) and thought he was awful, and have continued to think he is awful ever since. I didn't like him when he was on that Big Brother fan show, and I didn't like him when he was on the radio, or when he appeared on chat shows, and he is dreadful in those films he is in. I watched his political rants a few years ago, about why he never voted, amongst other things, and then about how he thought everyone else should vote, and didn't think he was particularly insightful or intelligent or even intelligible. He has nothing going for him. IMHO.
> 
> Joe Wilkinson I mentioned earlier in this thread, and I appreciate that others think he is funny, but he is not for me. ...


My issue with the likes of Noble, Brand & Wilkinson is that they're not comedians, they're clowns. Bad clowns. Really bad clowns.

I like comedians who are intelligent & wry, who don't need to hide behind an over-the-top, usually very irritating persona.


----------



## rekil (Apr 11, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Ive not seen enough of him to catch any racist bits, but i wouldnt be surprised that he goes there. Its definitely an old skool set brought up to date, and he does have some funny bits, but Ive alway had a suspicion he goes into dodgy territory on live shows


At the risk of engaging in what cunts call 'virtue signalling', a bottling is too good for him.


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 11, 2019)

copliker said:


> At the risk of engaging in what cunts call 'virtue signalling', a bottling is too good for him.



Yeah, but he's a cockney geezer, so it's all just a bit of harmless fun....


----------



## chris cheeseman (May 21, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Sue Perkins and Mel Giedroyc (otherwise known as Mel and Sue).
> Rob Newman


Top of ANY unfunny list has just got to be Phil' Jupitus. Had can only add to what has already been said.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2019)

Ming said:


> Harry Hill never fails to not raise a smile.


 Harry hill is great live in a small venue - very smart - his YBF bollocks is not representative of his skillz


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2019)

copliker said:


> At the risk of engaging in what cunts call 'virtue signalling', a bottling is too good for him.




An incredibly punchable face too.


----------



## binka (May 23, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Harry hill is great live in a small venue - very smart - his YBF bollocks is not representative of his skillz


What's wrong with YBF? Someone falling over is always funny anyway but his commentary is a welcome addition.


----------



## D'wards (May 23, 2019)

I just listened to RHLSTP (rhlstp) with London Hughes. I liked her before this but she spent approximately 30% of the time saying how beautiful and funny and talented and what a great actress she is. In a non ironic way.
It's a shame cos if she'd cut that constant shit out it would have been really good, but it ended up just irritating


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I just listened to RHLSTP (rhlstp) with London Hughes. I liked her before this but she spent approximately 30% of the time saying how beautiful and funny and talented and what a great actress she is. In a non ironic way.
> It's a shame cos if she'd cut that constant shit out it would have been really good, but it ended up just irritating


i thought that made her even funnier. loved that episode.


----------



## D'wards (May 23, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought that made her even funnier. loved that episode.


I thought her stories and energy were great, I just found that relentless "bigging herself up" tiresome in the extreme. 
Maybe I'm one of the buttoned up middle aged white guys she mentions, and I should just let lose and throw a chair onstage at a stand up show every once in a while.


----------



## Ming (May 23, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Harry hill is great live in a small venue - very smart - his YBF bollocks is not representative of his skillz


I just don’t get him to be honest. I saw him at The Chuckle Club (LSE comedy club) when he was just starting to get famous. Left early.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 21, 2021)

I saw the Chuckle Brothers live as a kid...very disappointing.




On a more serious note, Joe Wilkinson. I cringe every time I see him. Awful.


----------



## xenon (Jul 21, 2021)

As just passing, can I take this opportunity to say Joe Pasquale. Again, probably. He is still deeply unfunny .


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 21, 2021)

Wouldn't it be easier to list the funny ones? You could count them without the need to remove socks.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 21, 2021)

Michael McIntyre and Ricky Gervais.
More smug than funny especially Gervais.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 21, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to list the funny ones? You could count them without the need to remove socks.


First rate: Stewart Lee, Richard Pryor
Good: Bill Bailey, Frankie Boyle, Kevin Bridges, David Mitchell, Milton Jones, George Carlin, Dylan Moran, Bill Hicks


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 21, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> First rate: Stewart Lee, Richard Pryor
> Good: Bill Bailey, Frankie Boyle, Kevin Bridges, David Mitchell, Milton Jones, George Carlin, Dylan Moran, Bill Hicks


George Carlin would have been funny if he didn't keep repeating his punchlines.
I might address the others later.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 21, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Michael McIntyre and Ricky Gervais.
> More smug than funny especially Gervais.


Gervais is a grade A cunt. About as funny as a burst pile.
Actually, a burst pile on Gervais would be quite funny, no matter whose it was.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 21, 2021)

cheesethief said:


> Thing is, comedy is one of those dividers of opinion on a par with politics. I'd rate it much higher than music in that regard. Few people lose their shit because they think Michael Buble is worse than Bono. They just slag him off, don't listen to him, and get on with their lives. Whereas comedians can generate the kind of ire usually reserved for cabinet ministers. I am as guilty as the next bloke, I get irrationally wound up by comedians I dislike. IMHO most successful comedians are Marmite - you tend to love them or loathe them. Comedians who annoy no one, probably appeal to no one either.


You ever listened to the Cranberries?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 21, 2021)

The cranberries are comedy gold tbf


----------



## Santino (Jul 21, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> First rate: Stewart Lee, Richard Pryor
> Good: Bill Bailey, Frankie Boyle, Kevin Bridges, David Mitchell, Milton Jones, George Carlin, Dylan Moran, Bill Hicks


Not a single woman then.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 21, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> George Carlin would have been funny if he didn't keep repeating his punchlines.
> I might address the others later.


Americans aren't subtle. Comes with the territory.



Santino said:


> Not a single woman then.


I'm receptive, really I am. Yet, I can't immediately name any women who I find are of a consistently decent standard that I would seek them out. Shappi Khorsandi, Gina Yashere, Aisling Bea are hit-and-miss, but OK. Aside from that...


----------



## Wilf (Jul 21, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> First rate: Stewart Lee, Richard Pryor
> Good: Bill Bailey, Frankie Boyle, Kevin Bridges, David Mitchell, Milton Jones, George Carlin, Dylan Moran, Bill Hicks


Always thought Hicks got a good reception due to being politically sound.  His actual comedy value was sub-Little and Large.

Edit: pretty much agree with the rest though.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2021)

I went to comedy gig on Saturday and I’m pleased to say 4 out of 5 were women and the bloke was the shit one. Aisling Bea and Sara Pascoe were great.

I can’t even begin to list all the comedians I think are shite. I might have before though. I’ll check.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2021)

Looby said:


> I went to comedy gig on Saturday and I’m pleased to say 4 out of 5 were women and the bloke was the shit one. Aisling Bea and Sara Pascoe were great.


They have to have a token male.  Quotas and that.


----------



## Santino (Jul 21, 2021)

8ball said:


> They have to have a token male.  Quotas and that.


Come on now. There's no reason a man can't be as funny as a woman, given half a chance.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Americans aren't subtle. Comes with the territory.
> 
> 
> I'm receptive, really I am. Yet, I can't immediately name any women who I find are of a consistently decent standard that I would seek them out. Shappi Khorsandi, Gina Yashere, Aisling Bea are hit-and-miss, but OK. Aside from that...


Jo Brand, Sara Pascoe, Jen Brister, Lucy Porter, Pippa Evans...?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 21, 2021)

Kathy Burke is ace.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 21, 2021)

In the post Fleabag commissioning world in the UK a lot of successful female comedians have had sitcoms with varying results.
Rose Matafeo and Mae Martin's were both quite good, but I find them both charming and very watchable. 
Sara Pacoe's left me a bit cold, and I don't really get Aisling Bea's although the reviews are brilliant. 
Nothing can touch Fleabag though- a real classic top tier comedy


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Jo Brand, Sara Pascoe, Jen Brister, Lucy Porter, Pippa Evans...?


Can't stand Jo Brand. She's about as funny as toothache. "My husband is shit and I'm fat" seems to be her full repertoire. Oh, and throwing battery acid at people.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Can't stand Jo Brand. She's about as funny as toothache. "My husband is shit and I'm fat" seems to be her full repertoire. Oh, and throwing battery acid at people.


That might be a rather narrow view...


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Kathy Burke is ace.



I wouldn't have called her a comedian*, but yeah.

* - Wikipedia does, as it happens


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That might be a rather narrow view...


Possibly, but it's the only one I have of her.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Jo Brand, Sara Pascoe, Jen Brister, Lucy Porter, Pippa Evans...?


Sara Pascoe is great.


----------



## Spandex (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Lucy Porter


I've got a soft spot for Lucy Porter since I saw her at a comedy club. We got there a bit late and there was only one place left to sit - right in front of the stage, the spotlight lighting up my seat as much as the comedians. The compare came on and the first thing he did was rip into me. The first comedian's set was mostly asking me questions and building his jokes around me. The compare came back on and continued tearing into me. The next one picked up where the others left off and I was the butt of half his jokes. Then Lucy Porter came on, said she was very pleased to meet me as she'd heard so much about me and then left me alone for the rest of her time on stage.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

Spandex said:


> I've got a soft spot for Lucy Porter since I saw her at a comedy club. We got there a bit late and there was only one place left to sit - right in front of the stage, the spotlight lighting up my seat as much as the comedians. The compare came on and the first thing he did was rip into me. The first comedian's set was mostly asking me questions and building his jokes around me. The compare came back on and continued tearing into me. The next one picked up where the others left off and I was the butt of half his jokes. Then Lucy Porter came on, said she was very pleased to meet me as she'd heard so much about me and then left me alone for the rest of her time on stage.




I went to a comedy night, and - as ever - the front row was empty, so I went and sat there. The compere came on, spotted me, and said "You've got the look of someone who could just lift a finger and have me killed", and carried on in that vein for the rest of the evening. It was actually quite funny, and I didn't feel at all threatened, but I guess that stuff like that is exactly the reason people don't like sitting at the front.

And, TBF, decent comedians generally know better than to start alienating the audience by simply ripping into people without testing the water first. Shit/unfunny ones don't...


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Jo Brand, Sara Pascoe, Jen Brister, Lucy Porter, Pippa Evans...?



I love Lucy Porter, Sarah Pascoe and esp. Zoe Lyons -  but Jo Brand not so much these days. I find Bridget Christie leaves me cold, Issy Suty twee nonsense and Sophie Hagen a humour free void. Diff strokes, etc..

ETA Nina Conti is hilarious but not sure if she’s a ventriloquist who does comedy or the other way round 🤔


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 22, 2021)

not entirely sure that doing an accent = racist?

I confess to finding mickey flanagan quite funny with his observational stuff but gets a bit repetitive and can imagine the crowd is extremely tedious. he's no doubt dumbed down now he's massive as earlier days he was pretty sharp and some clever bits.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2021)

crojoe said:


> not entirely sure that doing an accent = racist?


That's very much an "it depends".
It's not exactly great-looking in this case.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 22, 2021)

of course. always happy to be proved wrong but having seen a fair bit of Flanagan has never crossed my mind/heard anything racist. and I am pretty sensitive to it.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2021)

crojoe said:


> of course. always happy to be proved wrong but having seen a fair bit of Flanagan has never crossed my mind/heard anything racist. and I am pretty sensitive to it.


I think you need to be really careful with cases where you are depicting a group where some characteristics, including accent, have a history of being incorporated into racist abuse.
In this case you can see how others on the panel and the host were uncomfortable.  I think he was thoughtless in this case (possibly being generous - I'd withdraw that if this was a recurring pattern in his material).


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Jo Brand, Sara Pascoe, Jen Brister, Lucy Porter, Pippa Evans...?





D'wards said:


> Rose Matafeo and Mae Martin's were both quite good, but I find them both charming and very watchable.


A few videos in...Lucy Porter is really good. Happy to have discovered her. Very funny.

Both Sara Pascoe and Mae Martin are very competent comedians, but TBH my laughter ratio isn't very high in the mix.

Rose Matafeo, can be fun (and gorgeous) and the others just aren't my thing.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2021)

I like Jess Thom. You get two comedians for the price of one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2021)

Rosie Jones is proper funny 
So is Lou Sanders. and Maude Adam. And Aisling Bea. there’s loads of em, just like there’s loads of male comedians


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 22, 2021)

I seem to find both male and female comedians equally unfunny these days


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I seem to find both male and female comedians equally unfunny these days


I have found that on the occasions i’ve have felt that, I have later realised I was just depressed.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 22, 2021)

Manter said:


> most of the R4 comedy at the moment is dreadful.  The horn section, down the line, all utter shite.


Down the line was fab!


----------



## weltweit (Jul 22, 2021)

The Horne section is just dire .. imo


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 22, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Down the line was fab!


I totally don't get Count Arthur Strong. It's unfunny shite. But I know a lot of people find the character hilarious and can't understand why people don't find him funny.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 22, 2021)

I love Ed Reardon’s week. That’s about it I think.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 22, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I totally don't get Count Arthur Strong. It's unfunny shite. But I know a lot of people find the character hilarious can't and understand why people don't find him funny.


Me too, I have no idea what people see in him ..


----------



## D'wards (Jul 22, 2021)

Two of my favourite comedians- Frank Skinner and Russell Brand - I care not for their stand up at all. 
But on the radio they are hilarious when its unscripted- or brand used to be before sachsgate. 

Something about stand up I don't like  - the contrived and well rehearsed type.

Although even though Billy Connolly may write and tweak his routines for months he delivers them in such a conversational way he rises above that. Jimmy Carr on the other hand....


----------



## a_chap (Jul 22, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I totally don't get Count Arthur Strong. It's unfunny shite. But I know a lot of people find the character hilarious and can't understand why people don't find him funny.



Count Arthur Strong's _Radio_ Show was really funny when it first started but rang out of steam after a couple of series. However I went to see him on stage at The Malvern Theatre a few years ago and - _live_ - he was fucking hilarious. I have no idea how he remembers all his material, I really don't.

After the Interval he had a "gag" where he'd accidentally left his mic turned on before he came on stage. It doesn't sound that funny but for a full two minutes he kept up a single commentary off stage and I can honestly say I don't think I've ever laughed continually that long in my life. And it was to an empty stage too!

I have never seen Count Arthur Strong on TV.


----------



## xenon (Jul 22, 2021)

Since pandemic I’ve not been listening to any radio four comedy. I mean it’s mostly dross anyway but I have not been able to face it. actually that pretty much goes for radio four altogether. Don’t know what’s happened.


----------



## xenon (Jul 22, 2021)

Russell Brand is an unfunny irritating stage school attention desperate prick.


----------



## xenon (Jul 22, 2021)

Oh yeah and down the line is, was great. Still RIP Felix Dexter.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> The Horne section is just dire .. imo


I've been to see them and thought they were great. 
But I love little Alex Horne.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 23, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Count Arthur Strong's _Radio_ Show was really funny when it first started but rang out of steam after a couple of series. However I went to see him on stage at The Malvern Theatre a few years ago and - _live_ - he was fucking hilarious. I have no idea how he remembers all his material, I really don't.
> 
> After the Interval he had a "gag" where he'd accidentally left his mic turned on before he came on stage. It doesn't sound that funny but for a full two minutes he kept up a single commentary off stage and I can honestly say I don't think I've ever laughed continually that long in my life. And it was to an empty stage too!
> 
> I have never seen Count Arthur Strong on TV.


I didn't like the Radio Show either, normally I can see why something is funny even though I don't find it funny myself. But CAS I can't, but I know a lot of people get the humour.
It's an interesting study of people's reaction.
But keeping in character, and remembering lines in for two minutes in a interval takes skill and a lot of commitment.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 23, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I didn't like the Radio Show either, normally I can see why something is funny even though I don't find it funny myself. But CAS I can't, but I know a lot of people get the humour.
> It's an interesting study of people's reaction.
> But keeping in character, and remembering lines in for two minutes in a interval takes skill and a lot of commitment.



I think you've completely misread or misunderstood my comment


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 23, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I totally don't get Count Arthur Strong. It's unfunny shite. But I know a lot of people find the character hilarious and can't understand why people don't find him funny.


I’m a fan. I loved the TV programme. It makes me laugh a lot, often uncontrollably. Which is what I want from a comedy.


----------



## Santino (Jul 23, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m a fan. I loved the TV programme. It makes me laugh a lot, often uncontrollably.


That bit when they walk to the plane...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 23, 2021)

Santino said:


> That bit when they walk to the plane...


🤣 One of my favourite bits!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 24, 2021)

I find Joe Lycett unwatchable. Tom Allen is like shit in a field too 

Normally I love camp comedians- I don't get the hate for Alan Carr, I think he's brilliant. 
Have tickets for him on his tour


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 24, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I don't get the hate for Alan Carr,.


I think it's because he's utter dogshit.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 24, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Two of my favourite comedians- Frank Skinner and Russell Brand - I care not for their stand up at all.
> But on the radio they are hilarious when its unscripted- or brand used to be before sachsgate.


Yeah, that Brand show on a Saturday would have me pissing myself.


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2021)

Alan Carr is a screaching bore.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 24, 2021)

xenon said:


> Alan Carr is a screaching bore.


I don't think he's that good.


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2021)

We've had Noelle Fielding already yeah? I dunno, there must be some new shit comedians to slag off.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## RainbowTown (Feb 4, 2022)

Jimmy Carr coming under fire for 'joke' about the holocaust:










						Jimmy Carr condemned for ‘abhorrent’ Holocaust joke about Roma people
					

Memorial day charity ‘appalled’ at comedian’s remarks about Nazi killings in Netflix special




					www.theguardian.com
				













						Jimmy Carr condemned for ‘truly disturbing’ joke about travellers in Netflix special
					

Commentators have said that it is ‘outrageous’ Carr’s stand-up was published on the platform




					www.independent.co.uk
				






Maybe Carr should stop at trying to be desperately 'edgy' and 'controversial' and try being genuinely funny instead.


----------



## RainbowTown (Feb 4, 2022)

Though I gather he's now being compared on twitter to Bernard Manning "in a posh suit."

Ouch.


----------



## tim (Feb 4, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> Jimmy Carr coming under fire for 'joke' about the holocaust:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or, maybe he should just lose his lucrative  TV jobs and join Jim Davidson in the outer darkness


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## planetgeli (Feb 5, 2022)

He had one funny line ever. He did the Peter Cook death/tribute show when he was unheard of, with loads of big name comedians. He walked on stage and just confidently went "It's ok, I'm not shit." 

And he wasn't. So yeah, for that starting out routine he had something.

This rapidly morphed into no actually you are shit, and a shit tax-avoiding ex-oil marketing executive at that, which, no doubt, heavily informed his 'it's only bantz' image.

And let's not mention the obvious, i.e he's just one more of the Oxbridge treadmill.

Burn him at the stake.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 5, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> Though I gather he's now being compared on twitter to Bernard Manning "in a posh suit."
> 
> Ouch.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 5, 2022)

Billy Connelly. Never found him funny


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 5, 2022)

When I was about 18 I had the misfortune of living with a bloke who absolutely loved Jimmy Carr. Having had to sit through a few of his sets as a result, I reckon that, apart from all the other obvious reasons why he's shit, he also just has a complete lack of structure to his set. There's no flow or buildup there, it's just set-up, punchline, stand there looking smug, set-up, punchline, stand there looking smug. You might as well just watch someone opening a load of xmas crackers and reading them out, although you'd probably get a few less Holocaust jokes that way.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 5, 2022)

Jimmy Carr is just Jim Davidson with Received Pronunciation surely


----------



## 8ball (Feb 5, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>




This is hardly Bernard Manning at his worst.  It’s just a joke that goes somewhere dark then turns into a joke about builders.

It’s not the best taste, but Manning said some really disgusting things.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> When I was about 18 I had the misfortune of living with a bloke who absolutely loved Jimmy Carr. Having had to sit through a few of his sets as a result, I reckon that, apart from all the other obvious reasons why he's shit, he also just has a complete lack of structure to his set. There's no flow or buildup there, it's just set-up, punchline, stand there looking smug, set-up, punchline, stand there looking smug. You might as well just watch someone opening a load of xmas crackers and reading them out, although you'd probably get a few less Holocaust jokes that way.


Carr is an unfunny cunt most of the time but that's a legitimate act structure, you can be a one liner standup like Milton Jones or Tim Vine, or Gary Delaney and be funny. Or you can be a story telling comedian like Sarah Pascoe or Millican or Dave Allen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> When I was about 18 I had the misfortune of living with a bloke who absolutely loved Jimmy Carr. Having had to sit through a few of his sets as a result, I reckon that, apart from all the other obvious reasons why he's shit, he also just has a complete lack of structure to his set. There's no flow or buildup there, it's just set-up, punchline, stand there looking smug, set-up, punchline, stand there looking smug. You might as well just watch someone opening a load of xmas crackers and reading them out, although you'd probably get a few less Holocaust jokes that way.


for me it's a great surprise no one's taken a jimmy carr punchline as an invitation to smack him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Jimmy Carr is just Jim Davidson with Received Pronunciation surely


and a shitter laugh


----------



## gosub (Feb 7, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Carr is an unfunny cunt most of the time but that's a legitimate act structure, you can be a one liner standup like Milton Jones or Tim Vine, or Gary Delaney and be funny. Or you can be a story telling comedian like Sarah Pascoe or Millican or Dave Allen.


You'd usually throw in a couple of call backs though to keep people paying attention


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 7, 2022)

Here's a joke:

A cunt, a bigot and a tax-evader walk into a bar.

But enough about Jimmy Carr.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 7, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> ... you can be a one liner standup like Milton Jones ... and be funny.


Is Milton Jones considered funny? Really?

He got a Radio 4 gig, so surely this should preclude him ever raising a smile.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 7, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Is Milton Jones considered funny? Really?
> 
> He got a Radio 4 gig, so surely this should preclude him ever raising a smile.


Lots of people find him funny, me included.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2022)

Who is that American lady with the plastic surgery who is on every panel show? I don't think I have seen her say or do anything remotely funny. Just says something a bit rude. I even gave her TV show a go, but it was not funny in the slightest. Literally no actual jokes or comedy beyond her swearing inappropriately or referencing her vagina .


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who is that American lady with the plastic surgery who is on every panel show? I don't think I have seen her say or do anything remotely funny. Just says something a bit rude. I even gave her TV show a go, but it was not funny in the slightest. Literally no actual jokes or comedy beyond her swearing inappropriately or referencing her vagina .


Katherine Ryan? And she's Canadian.
Her series was awful, yes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Katherine Ryan? And she's Canadian.
> Her series was awful, yes.


Ok, that Canadian. Excuse me for not knowing she was Canadian, I can't even remember her name.


----------



## rekil (Feb 8, 2022)

She was also rubbish on Tipping Point.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 8, 2022)

None of them are funny.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Feb 8, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> None of them are funny.


What, no comedians?


----------



## Santino (Feb 8, 2022)

I enjoyed Katherine Ryan on Taskmaster.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 8, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> What, no comedians?



Those ones that stand there and tell jokes. Some of the ones who write and/or star in sitcoms etc can be funny.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 8, 2022)

Santino said:


> I enjoyed Katherine Ryan on Taskmaster.


Weird. I saw this thread, skimmed the front page and jumped to last, wondering what the name of that Canadian woman who's on everything but just isn't funny ..


----------



## rekil (Feb 8, 2022)

I saw a shit but bafflingly successful comedian called Des Bishop years ago who got annoyed that people were actually laughing during his set and called them idiots and so on. Then he attempted to do that insult-the-audience thing on my mate who just said "get on with the show".


----------



## Saffy (Feb 8, 2022)

I like Katherine Ryan. I went to see Glitter Room and enjoyed it.


----------



## strung out (Feb 8, 2022)

Katherine Ryan is excellent - extremely funny and very intelligent.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 8, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Katherine Ryan? And she's Canadian.
> Her series was awful, yes.


She had a Beyoncé skit that was semi amusing… then milked it to death on every single appearance she made for 2 years. Making it increasingly less amusing with each rehash.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2022)

rekil said:


> She was also rubbish on Tipping Point.


She is rubbish on everything. I really don't get it at all. She never says anything funny at all. Just says something mildly over the top about sex or sexual parts, never in the context of a joke, just the idea that it might be shocking to be so bold but straight faced. It's tedious at best.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Feb 8, 2022)

Gromit said:


> She had a Beyoncé skit that was semi amusing… then milked it to death on every single appearance she made for 2 years. Making it increasingly less amusing with each rehash.


Skit or skirt?
Or even a cow that was being milked to death?
Now that’s some act - not funny granted but would pay to see.


----------



## tim (Feb 8, 2022)

Gromit said:


> She had a Beyoncé skit that was semi amusing… then milked it to death on every single appearance she made for 2 years. Making it increasingly less amusing with each rehash.


Why did you spend two years keeping up with her appearancesif she was so terrible?


----------



## xenon (Feb 8, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Is Milton Jones considered funny? Really?
> 
> He got a Radio 4 gig, so surely this should preclude him ever raising a smile.



I saw him live once. His show was as you would expect, very dead pan, puns, word play, (which I liked.) But he was really sharp at putting down a heckler too. Same dead pan way, off the cuff but just shut him up with out breaking a sweat.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 8, 2022)

Katherine Ryan gets mentioned every few pages, quite rightly, which tells its own story.


----------



## strung out (Feb 8, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Katherine Ryan gets mentioned every few pages, quite rightly, which tells its own story.


You can certainly tell a lot about the people who keep bringing her name up.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 8, 2022)

thanks for reminder, I'll put you on ignore now.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 8, 2022)

the Jimmy Karr stuff is just embrassing really see the amount of attention Dave chapel got for his anti tran stance.

and thought my career could need a bit of attention like that even made a point to highlight the bit in his routine


----------



## strung out (Feb 8, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> thanks for reminder, I'll put you on ignore now.


----------



## andysays (Feb 8, 2022)

Gromit said:


> She had a Beyoncé skit that was semi amusing…


Whatever floats your boat


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Feb 8, 2022)

Josh Widdicombe is the least funny comedian I've ever seen on telly.  And he's on so many things!  Why?  I just don't get it.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 8, 2022)

Cos he's Ann Widdicombe's son?

edited to add: Having just watched 5 minutes of him live at the Apollo I would say it's because he's very much not going to get any letters of complaint. He's somewhat banal in the topics he discusses.


----------



## petee (Feb 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who is that American lady with the plastic surgery



up to that point i thought you meant Joan Rivers, but she was hilarious, at least before she became a celebrity chaser.


----------



## Santino (Feb 8, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> thanks for reminder, I'll put you on ignore now.


Do me as well.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 8, 2022)

Gromit said:


> She had a Beyoncé skit that was semi amusing… then milked it to death on every single appearance she made for 2 years. Making it increasingly less amusing with each rehash.


Comedians don't come up with new jokes every time they perform you realise? It's not all off the cuff.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 8, 2022)

strung out said:


> You can certainly tell a lot about the people who keep bringing her name up.


You can tell that they don't find her funny?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Comedians don't come up with new jokes every time they perform you realise? It's not all off the cuff.


But most don't re-use the same joke on every show. It's not just Ryan that has to grapple with this problem. . . all comedians do. 
Most are careful not to repeat jokes on TV, if they do it before a live show they will have killed it. I agree it must be a pain in the arse, but Ryan is not a special case, other comedians seem to manage it (and some don't of course).  
Doesn't matter if you appreciate the comedy performance or not, a familiar joke won't land in the same way when you have heard it before (unless you are some sort of Vic Reeves Big Night Out type show).


----------



## Gromit (Feb 8, 2022)

tim said:


> Why did you spend two years keeping up with her appearancesif she was so terrible?


Do you think I was seeking her out?
I don’t think she’s ever had her on show. She just appears on everybody else’s shows at least once. You name it she’ll book it. 
Surprised they didn’t book her to commentate Prince Phillips funeral and squeeze her Beyoncé bit in.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 8, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Comedians don't come up with new jokes every time they perform you realise? It's not all off the cuff.


If you are appearing on say 5 different shows in the space of two weeks one might suspect there may be some audience crossover and vary your material a bit.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 8, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Weird. I saw this thread, skimmed the front page and jumped to last, wondering what the name of that Canadian woman who's on everything but just isn't funny ..



Jordan Peterson?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2022)

Interesting who Gromit’s chosen to criticise for appearing on lots of panel shows, when that’s what many comics at her level do, it’s their bread and butter, esp in the past couple of years


----------



## keybored (Feb 8, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Cos he's Ann Widdicombe's son?


No.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 9, 2022)

Gromit said:


> If you are appearing on say 5 different shows in the space of two weeks one might suspect there may be some audience crossover and vary your material a bit.



You could try that


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 9, 2022)

I thought Katherine Ryan was pretty good on Frankie Boyles' show. But I've not found what I've seen of her stand up at all funny, not that I've watched loads of her stuff - but I get the impression it's not good stuff from what I've seen of it.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 9, 2022)

I don't mind Josh Widdicombe but you're right he does seem to be on everything and is often is a perfectly fine guest but not particularly funny. You might not realise he's the comedian, for example. I guess he's got to earn a living and he's easy to book. 
The main issue does seem to be so many shows/podcasts/events and a relatively small pool of 'talent'. Listening to the Parenting Hell podcast - Widdicombe and Rob Beckett - and they had a bit where Widdicombe mentioned how Beckett thinks half of the comedians doing the rounds are shit and Beckett said anyone listening who thought they could do it, you can, you really should! And he was genuine. Which was at least quite a refreshing angle. I think they are two people who realise they just got lucky as moderately decent stand ups.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 9, 2022)

I don’t find Katherine Ryan any better or worse than the rest of the circuit that go from panel show to panel show. They’re all kind of entertaining for a bit but ultimately unsatisfying, like candy floss.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 9, 2022)

Some of them are quicker witted and can do the quick fire stuff much better.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 9, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I don’t find Katherine Ryan any better or worse than the rest of the circuit that go from panel show to panel show. They’re all kind of entertaining for a bit but ultimately unsatisfying, like candy floss.



If you're looking for roughage I think you've got the wrong format.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 10, 2022)

Anyone mentioned Nish Kumar yet? Painful to watch.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 10, 2022)

Dave Chappelle isn't being funny at all

Dave Chappelle's Latest Achievement: Helping Kill an Affordable Housing Development


----------



## 8ball (Feb 10, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Dave Chappelle isn't being funny at all
> 
> Dave Chappelle's Latest Achievement: Helping Kill an Affordable Housing Development



I suspect this one may turn out to be a little more complex than initially presented.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 10, 2022)

8ball said:


> I suspect this one may turn out to be a little more complex than initially presented.



Some complexes will not be available to the little people


----------



## kabbes (Feb 10, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Anyone mentioned Nish Kumar yet? Painful to watch.


I always found him to be so —very painfully so — and yet it turns out that I like him when he’s on the Bugle podcast. Turns out that people sometimes just need the right context. 

(It’s opposite to the point of this thread, but I just want to say that I particularly like Anuvab Pal when he’s on The Bugle.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Anyone mentioned Nish Kumar yet? Painful to watch.


I've found him to be quite good in what I have seen him in. Never watched him do stand up.


----------



## bemused (Feb 10, 2022)

All the ones on GBNews.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 10, 2022)

The really tall Welsh bloke who hosts taskmaster. Not funny.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 10, 2022)

Idaho said:


> The really tall Welsh bloke who hosts taskmaster. Not funny.


Greg wotsit? Not Welsh. He's from a bit of England that's near Wales, I think.


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Cos he's Ann Widdicombe's son?
> 
> edited to add: Having just watched 5 minutes of him live at the Apollo I would say it's because he's very much not going to get any letters of complaint. He's somewhat banal in the topics he discusses.


Was going to say Isn't she a virgin? Though turns out, she's never claimed that, just her personal life is personal and private.  Which is fair enough. And Josh is not her son. Having shared a train waiting room with him, think thats got more to do with hobbits than immaculate conception


----------



## Idaho (Feb 10, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Greg wotsit? Not Welsh. He's from a bit of England that's near Wales, I think.


He was on some programme going on about his Welsh ancestors.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Greg wotsit? Not Welsh. He's from a bit of England that's near Wales, I think.


He was born in St Asaph - Wikipedia to Welsh parents and considers himself Welsh.  

I like him in Cuckoo and Taskmaster, but I’ve not seen his stand up.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> He was born in St Asaph - Wikipedia to Welsh parents and considers himself Welsh.
> 
> I like him in Cuckoo and Taskmaster, but I’ve not seen his stand up.


Fair dos. I stand corrected. I find him amiable enough.


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Katherine Ryan gets mentioned every few pages, quite rightly, which tells its own story.


Actually, just went back and checked this and she'd been mentioned about 15 times when you made this post, five times by people saying they weren't keen, six times by people who like her and four neutral opinions.

One of the dislikers was Gromit, so can safely be ignored, and two more were people who hate everything lmao.

To be fair, maybe you were confused by ATOMIC SUPLEX popping up every two or three years to say 'I don't find that American woman funny' (she's Canadian).


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> Actually, just went back and checked this and she'd been mentioned about 15 times when you made this post, five times by people saying they weren't keen, six times by people who like her and four neutral opinions.
> 
> One of the dislikers was Gromit, so can safely be ignored, and two more were people who hate everything lmao.


I haven’t seen her stand up, but she came across as likeable on her episode of Who The Fuck Are You?


----------



## Saffy (Feb 10, 2022)

I like Katherine Ryan and find Greg Davies really funny.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 10, 2022)

Ah that's it. Davies. He does have a Welsh name, tbf.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ah that's it. Davies. He does have a Welsh name, tbf.


You know that Welsh comedian with the Welsh name who was born in Wales? He’s English.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 10, 2022)

I've heard him say that his Dad drove his Mum to Wales to give birth because he wanted him to have a chance for playing for Wales.

Just seen the other posts.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

Saffy said:


> I've heard him say that his Dad drove his Mum to Wales to give birth because he wanted him to have a chance for playing for Wales.
> 
> Just seen the other posts.


Yeah, he’s mentioned growing up in Wem.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> You know that Welsh comedian with the Welsh name who was born in Wales? He’s English.


I've met him as well. At a festival. In Wales. 

I was impressed by his unfailing good humour as he was recognised while he wandered around. He can't exactly hide.


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I haven’t seen her stand up, but she came across as likeable on her episode of Who The Fuck Are You?


Unfortunately, she suffers from being confident, attractive and having had a boob job, meaning misogynistic blokes like to either fantasise about her or hate on her, and then tell everyone about it.

Her autobiography is really good, I've just finished listening to the audiobook version.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

It turns out that watching Taskmaster gives you an unhealthy amount of knowledge about Greg Davies!


----------



## Santino (Feb 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> meaning misogynistic blokes like to either fantasise about her or hate on her


Why not both?


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2022)

Santino said:


> Why not both?


Gromit


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2022)

Saffy said:


> I've heard him say that his Dad drove his Mum to Wales to give birth because he wanted him to have a chance for playing for Wales.
> 
> Just seen the other posts.


 could have made an amazing outside centre given the size of him.


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> Unfortunately, she suffers from being confident, attractive and having had a boob job, meaning misogynistic blokes like to either fantasise about her or hate on her, and then tell everyone about it.
> 
> Her autobiography is really good, I've just finished listening to the audiobook version.


She suffers from there not being many tv ready female comics at the time when it was, though (rightly imo) necessary to redress the balance.  After which had the same over exposure problem Sthephen Fry (for example) had.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

I’ve just put Greg Davies into my search engine and it autocompleted with the suggestion “Greg Davies height”.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

gosub said:


> Sthephen


I had a teacher who pronounced the name that way.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2022)

Idaho said:


> The really tall Welsh bloke who hosts taskmaster. Not funny.


True. I don't get it. I think he is fine as a character presenter, though not my bag. Not actually ever funny in any jokes or delivery.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 10, 2022)

John Richardson. Fairly quick witted, but not really that funny.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> Gromit


Reported


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2022)

I only encounter most of these comedians countering away on each other’s podcasts and find them entertaining enough, even funny sometimes.
People seem to get very cross about comedians not being funny but there’s lots of em.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Reported


Aye it’s well known - it’s your USP


----------



## Idaho (Feb 10, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fair dos. I stand corrected. I find him amiable enough.


I'm very amiable, if you met me in the pub, but I'm not funny enough to make a profession out of it.


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> He was born in St Asaph - Wikipedia to Welsh parents and considers himself Welsh.
> 
> I like him in Cuckoo and Taskmaster, but I’ve not seen his stand up.


He is great in the cleaner.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

onenameshelley said:


> He is great in the cleaner.


I didn’t take to it.


----------



## RedRedRose (Feb 11, 2022)

Jack Whitehall.


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I didn’t take to it.


No, nor did my OH, but I kept on with it and really enjoyed it.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 11, 2022)

I like Katherine Ryan and Greg Davies.  In fact I quite fancy Greg Davies.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 11, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I like Katherine Ryan and Greg Davies.  In fact I quite fancy Greg Davies.


Physically huge men have it easy


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 11, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I've met him as well. At a festival. In Wales.
> 
> I was impressed by his unfailing good humour as he was recognised while he wandered around. He can't exactly hide.


How many people recognised him and greeted him with "Oh, it's Greg wotsit, the one who's Welsh or English or something?"


----------



## 8ball (Feb 11, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> How many people recognised him and greeted him with "Oh, it's Greg wotsit, the one who's Welsh or English or something?"



Greg Wotsit isn’t Welsh, is he?


----------



## tim (Feb 14, 2022)

Unfunny comedian gets twelve-year-old daughter to break up fight 









						Katherine Ryan’s 12-year-old daughter gets on stage to break up fight at comedy show
					

‘It’s Saturday – I get it, have fun – but please don’t threaten anyone,’ Violet told crowds




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I've met him as well. At a festival. In Wales.
> 
> I was impressed by his unfailing good humour as he was recognised while he wandered around. He can't exactly hide.


There's a good bit in an episode of the Taskmaster podcast where Ed Gamble talks about when they were on tour together and Greg got himself a hat so he wouldn't be recognised 🤣


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 14, 2022)

Katherine Ryan must spend a fortune on PR


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 14, 2022)

tim said:


> Unfunny comedian gets twelve-year-old daughter to break up fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See the hilarious moment Urban75 users react to this story. Their comments are perfect.


----------



## xenon (Feb 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Greg Wotsit isn’t Welsh, is he?



He's from Shrovesbury I think. I think he's alright. Funny in that way one of your funniest mate's can be.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 14, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> See the hilarious moment Urban75 users react to this story. Their comments are perfect.



They really have issues with her, don't they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2022)

Are funny men threatened by funny women or is it just unfunny men who think they can do better job just like they do when they yell at a footballer for missing a penalty


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Are funny men threatened by funny women or is it just unfunny men who think they can do better job just like they do when they yell at a footballer for missing a penalty



Yeah, would like to see the "women aren't funny" crew launch their own sketch show... see just how far it goes..


Ach, mebbe not


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 14, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah, would like to see the "women aren't funny" crew launch their own sketch show... see just how far it goes..
> 
> 
> Ach, mebbe not


Be careful what you wish for - GB News commissioning editors are desperate people...


----------



## Santino (Feb 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Are funny men threatened by funny women or is it just unfunny men who think they can do better job just like they do when they yell at a footballer for missing a penalty


I think it's because they hate women.


----------



## tim (Feb 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I only encounter most of these comedians countering away on each other’s podcasts and find them entertaining enough, even funny sometimes.
> People seem to get very cross about comedians not being funny but there’s lots of em.



It's like that bloke who created the new jokes thread. He gets cross with all sorts of inocuous  stuff posted there.


----------



## Chz (Feb 14, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I thought Katherine Ryan was pretty good on Frankie Boyles' show. But I've not found what I've seen of her stand up at all funny, not that I've watched loads of her stuff - but I get the impression it's not good stuff from what I've seen of it.


I kind of agree with that. I don't particularly like her schtick in her standup routine, but I find her likeable and quite funny in her off-the-cuff-but-really-they-get-some-prep moments on panel shows and whatnot. The only parts of her routine I like are the more aggressively feminist bits, because it's nice to actually see that from someone promoted in the media.


----------



## tim (Feb 14, 2022)

How much stand up actually is funny? 

I've seen those "Live at the Apollo" shows on TV and never lasted more than five minutes, and I've been drafted  to help fill the seats at my former colleague, Mr X's appearances in the attics and basements of pubs. Mr X was pretty shit at unspontaneous wit, but on all three occasions, I could honestly tell him that he was the best on the bill. In the late 80's I also got dragged along to something dire in a theatre in New Cross.  It was the only time I've heckled a performer.

The last I heard of Mr X was that he was ruining children's birthdays by turning up at parties and turning long thin balloons into rubber dachshunds. My parents employed an entertainer for one of my sister's birthdays, and our dog was so affronted by the balloons that he bit him. Mr  X deserved far worse.


----------



## tim (Feb 14, 2022)

From what I've seen Bill Hicks was both unfunny and a cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2022)

tim said:


> It's like that bloke who created the new jokes thread. He gets cross with all sorts of inocuous  stuff posted there.


that's not real though


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2022)

tim said:


> How much stand up actually is funny?
> 
> I've seen those "Live at the Apollo" shows on TV and never lasted more than five minutes, and I've been drafted  to help fill the seats at my former colleague, Mr X's appearances in the attics and basements of pubs. Mr X was pretty shit at unspontaneous wit, but on all three occasions, I could honestly tell him that he was the best on the bill. In the late 80's I also got dragged along to something dire in a theatre in New Cross.  It was the only time I've heckled a performer.
> 
> The last I heard of Mr X was that he was ruining children's birthdays by turning up at parties and turning long thin balloons into rubber dachshunds. My parents employed an entertainer for one of my sister's birthdays, and our dog was so affronted by the balloons that he bit him. Mr  X deserved far worse.


i laugh more at people interacting with each other than I do watching someone standing on stage trying to make EVERYONE laugh. in everyday conversation, anyone can be funny and can effortlessly get their mates to laugh hysterically and more joyously and unselfconsciously than they would at some insecure desperado whose entire ego depends on this next laugh that might never come.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 14, 2022)

Chz said:


> I kind of agree with that. I don't particularly like her schtick in her standup routine, but I find her likeable and quite funny in her off-the-cuff-but-really-they-get-some-prep moments on panel shows and whatnot. The only parts of her routine I like are the more aggressively feminist bits, because it's nice to actually see that from someone promoted in the media.


I actually thought she was great on Frankie Boyles' New World Order and I missed her when she stopped appearing on that show. I probably haven't seen enough of her stand up to be fair.


----------



## Santino (Feb 14, 2022)

tim said:


> It's like that bloke who created the new jokes thread. He gets cross with all sorts of inocuous  stuff posted there.


No one ever claimed that thread was funny though.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 14, 2022)

A thread for comedians you don't think are funny... Erm no, you can't say that one!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 14, 2022)

Santino said:


> No one ever claimed that thread was funny though.



Oh, is _this_ one the funny thread?


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 15, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> They really have issues with her, don't they?



She's woeful in the same way David Baddiel is absolutely fucking woeful. So that's misogyny *and* anti-semitism from my end, apparently. I may as well be all in.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 16, 2022)

tim said:


> How much stand up actually is funny?
> 
> I've seen those "Live at the Apollo" shows on TV and never lasted more than five minutes, and I've been drafted  to help fill the seats at my former colleague, Mr X's appearances in the attics and basements of pubs. Mr X was pretty shit at unspontaneous wit, but on all three occasions, I could honestly tell him that he was the best on the bill. In the late 80's I also got dragged along to something dire in a theatre in New Cross.  It was the only time I've heckled a performer.
> 
> The last I heard of Mr X was that he was ruining children's birthdays by turning up at parties and turning long thin balloons into rubber dachshunds. My parents employed an entertainer for one of my sister's birthdays, and our dog was so affronted by the balloons that he bit him. Mr  X deserved far worse.


I got to a lot of stand up shows and I've watched a few comics in the first few years of their careers, and like anything people often get better with practice and development. I've only seen one stand up (a 19 year old woman) who was brilliant right off the bat and has got better and better and will probably get on the telly this year if she wants it. Industry insiders say it can take 5 years and 1000s of gigs before a good comedian emerges. Most people drop out by then because it's quite hard work.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 22, 2022)

I forgot about that idiot who did the Craig David bo selecta impersonation. Lemon, think the name? Never ever found him amusing


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> I forgot about that idiot who did the Craig David bo selecta impersonation. Lemon, think the name? Never ever found him amusing


Leigh Francis


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 22, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Leigh Francis



So who is the lemon bloke, then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> So who is the lemon bloke, then?


One of his characters is called Keith Lemon. I think he does something on ITV. I dunno. Think i last watched ITV over 20 years ago


----------



## 8ball (Feb 22, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> I forgot about that idiot who did the Craig David bo selecta impersonation. Lemon, think the name? Never ever found him amusing



I couldn’t even tell it was meant to be amusing tbf.  It was mostly just odd.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I couldn’t even tell it was meant to be amusing tbf.  It was mostly just odd.


Yeah it was shit.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 13, 2022)

Cold War Steve


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> i laugh more at people interacting with each other than I do watching someone standing on stage trying to make EVERYONE laugh. in everyday conversation, anyone can be funny and can effortlessly get their mates to laugh hysterically and more joyously and unselfconsciously than they would at some insecure desperado whose entire ego depends on this next laugh that might never come.



I have to agree. I have far more corpsing, struggling to breathe, pant-wetting moments of hilarity in certain friends’ company than with any comedian I’ve ever seen (& I’ve been on the bill with loads…). There’s a certain solidarity I feel with them in that I hate to see people publicly fail and it can be tragic to see someone die on their arse - especially if you know they are actually funny in other situations. Mind you,  this depends on your friends and your sense of humour. and, If you have neither,  then stand up might be just the thing for you. 🙂


----------

